# New Beginnings........ Driveler # 177



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2015)

but then.................

'cause I gotta dance!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

Goot one Keebs.
Bout wore my Bob Seger cassette out back in the day.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Goot one Keebs.
> Bout wore my Bob Seger cassette out back in the day.


The ex brought a reel to reel back from Vietnam, he had a whole real of nuttin but Seger, I'd turn that thing on & crank it up when I cleaned house, could even hear it over the vacuum cleaner!  I 'bout wore that thing out too, that man can sing my life!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2015)

I know what both of those heys mean


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I know what both of those heys mean



By the way, tell yo wife I said Hey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2015)

will do!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

There is a whole lot of heyin' going on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> hey


Please tell Mz. V I said hey. I'm sure H22 wants you to tell her too. 
Oh, and Hey.


hdm03 said:


> will do!


Thanks!


gobbleinwoods said:


> There is a whole lot of heyin' going on.


Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Please tell Mz. V I said hey. I'm sure H22 wants you to tell her too.
> Oh, and Hey.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



I will tell her and i'm sure she wants to tell y'all hey also


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

We're still on the first page.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bout time to CANNONBALL!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time to CANNONBALL!



Bye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time to CANNONBALL!



With the rain you got last night you could cannonball a few times and not have to backwash the pool.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> hey


Hhhhmmmm, you look different............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time to CANNONBALL!


I hope I can today!

I just baby sat my silly granboy for LilD to run an errand......... that stinker is plumb rotten!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

Stopped by the grocery store for some hot dog buns. I'm so confused.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stopped by the grocery store for some hot dog buns. I'm so confused.



Somebody gonna be in big trouble about this


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stopped by the grocery store for some hot dog buns. I'm so confused.


Hhhhmmmmm..............


mudracing101 said:


> Somebody gonna be in big trouble about this


and they only had One Job.........One!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2015)

Did HFH go to werk for Ideal????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Did HFH go to werk for Ideal????



I am not sure but those look Ideal for a burger.


----------



## rydert (Jun 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Did HFH go to werk for Ideal????



probably so......I think he has always been a lil confused about hotdogs, hotdog buns and whatnot.........


----------



## rydert (Jun 10, 2015)

gobble?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dirts Goat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> gobble?



yes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmmm..............
> 
> and they only had One Job.........One!



Exactly what I thought when I saw it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

I can see the phone call, Hey boss, you want me to put these round hot dog buns on the shelf or not?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I can see the phone call, Hey boss, you want me to put these round hot dog buns on the shelf or not?



Definitely working him to hard.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2015)

yes; especially the whatnot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am not sure but those look Ideal for a burger.



I bet if H22 hada stopped we'd be havin hamburgers for suppa instead of chili dawgs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thats what i was thinking , i would get all the way to the house open the pack and go


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i was thinking , i would get all the way to the house open the pack and go



That's why ya'll got us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bye y'all, Keebs?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stopped by the grocery store for some hot dog buns. I'm so confused.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i was thinking , i would get all the way to the house open the pack and go


 wait, you changed!


mudracing101 said:


> Bye y'all, Keebs?


 Later Ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

3 mo nights then off to Charleston.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

Neighbor just came to the back gate yellin for Chris. Chis told him to meet him out front. They talking bout cutting down some trees. Before neighbor walked back to the front he thew up his hand at me and said Hey. I bout loled all ova the place. I wonder if he knows what Hey means.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Neighbor just came to the back gate yellin for Chris. Chis told him to meet him out front. They talking bout cutting down some trees. Before neighbor walked back to the front he thew up his hand at me and said Hey. I bout loled all ova the place. I wonder if he knows what Hey means.



He should ask his wife.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

Forgot to mention it's not the weird neighbor that just built a pool. It's actually the other neighbor that visits with us every weekend. He is fixin to build a lap pool. he's the good neighbor. Reminds us of Mud.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forgot to mention it's not the weird neighbor that just built a pool. It's actually the other neighbor that visits with us every weekend. He is fixin to build a lap pool. he's the good neighbor. Reminds us of Mud.



You can't cannonball in a lap pool.   What is he thinking?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2015)

Afternoon last night this week , start days Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon last night this week , start days Friday




Dang, only one day off between shift change ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, only one day off between shift change ??



Yeah, covering vacations


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, covering vacations





That's what I was thankin.  I've got a 60 and a 84hr week coming up next month.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I was thankin.  I've got a 60 and a 84hr week coming up next month.



72 hour week this week and the same at the first of next month


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> 72 hour week this week and the same at the first of next month





We gonna be RICH !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We gonna be RICH !!!



Uncle Sam will love us


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Uncle Sam will love us





We can help buy mo cell phones and EBT cards !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2015)

EBT steaks and lobster on us next month


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> EBT steaks and lobster on us next month



Call me an I will join ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Call me an I will join ya!





We're gonna share the wealth bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Dang flats guide in Charleston wants $800 a day plus tip.. ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang flats guide in Charleston wants $800 a day plus tip.. ain't gonna happen.



Wow that's steep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Wow that's steep





I've never known a flats guide that high, wouldn't be that bad if I could split it 2-3 ways, but I ain't paying that just for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're gonna share the wealth bro !!



 Dat sounds good!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Story time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Grrrrrrr, stoopid meeting in the morn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2015)

Bout time for the white out . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2015)

EE and GW be hiney draggin this morn.


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2015)

goot morning........Gobble?....EE?....Quack?....Wy?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yep, I am dragging since last Friday morning.  Been sick as a dog and ended up with a hospital visit.  My Doctor thought it might have been from a stomach virus which he advised is rampart right now.  I ate a couple of Ballpark all beef hotdogs last Thursday night and all of this started by Friday morning.  The hotdogs were new in the package but didn't taste right but neither did the baked beans or the Vidalia onion that I put on the dogs either.   For the record, I always boil hotdogs before eating.  Friday morning, I started feeling bad when I woke up with my stomach rumbling and grumbling,  dizziness and nausea along with fever, chills, body aches etc.   I ended up sleeping most of Friday and Saturday but still had the fever and chills, body aches etc but I felt better Sunday morning and I went up to the country for about 4 hours.  However, come Monday morning, I couldn't function so I ended up in the hospital instead.   My doctors don't know for sure what the problem is either based on the test results though.  Had all sorts of blood work done Monday and most everything looked ok BUT something surely is not going right.  All the tests involving my heart looked good so this stuff is really messing things up for me.

I actually felt better yesterday most of the day.  But the dizziness and nausea is back again this morning along with body aches and pains and feeling just miserable in general.  

I was hoping to process some goods starting at 8 AM this morning but now I don't have the energy to work on it.  

Heck, yesterday afternoon, I started looking up information on tick bites etc because I read several posts on here about them and dang, I have lots of the symptoms that are listed there.  I always check myself when I come out of the woods as I also use spray on my boots and pants legs too.  I haven't found any bite site though. 

Hopefully, things will get back to normal and soon too.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> goot morning........Gobble?....EE?....Quack?....Wy?



 I am here for U buddy ...


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> I am here for U buddy ...



I knew I could count on you Nuge


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, I am dragging since last Friday morning.  Been sick as a dog and ended up with a hospital visit.  My Doctor thought it might have been from a stomach virus which he advised is rampart right now.  I ate a couple of Ballpark all beef hotdogs last Thursday night and all of this started by Friday morning.  The hotdogs were new in the package but didn't taste right but neither did the baked beans or the Vidalia onion that I put on the dogs either.   For the record, I always boil hotdogs before eating.  Friday morning, I started feeling bad when I woke up with my stomach rumbling and grumbling,  dizziness and nausea along with fever, chills, body aches etc.   I ended up sleeping most of Friday and Saturday but still had the fever and chills, body aches etc but I felt better Sunday morning and I went up to the country for about 4 hours.  However, come Monday morning, I couldn't function so I ended up in the hospital instead.   My doctors don't know for sure what the problem is either based on the test results though.  Had all sorts of blood work done Monday and most everything looked ok BUT something surely is not going right.  All the tests involving my heart looked good so this stuff is really messing things up for me.
> 
> I actually felt better yesterday most of the day.  But the dizziness and nausea is back again this morning along with body aches and pains and feeling just miserable in general.
> 
> ...



sorry to hear this EE.....hope you get better soon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2015)

yep checking in late this morning 

Still have fresh coffee though


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 11, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, I am dragging since last Friday morning.  Been sick as a dog and ended up with a hospital visit.  My Doctor thought it might have been from a stomach virus which he advised is rampart right now.  I ate a couple of Ballpark all beef hotdogs last Thursday night and all of this started by Friday morning.  The hotdogs were new in the package but didn't taste right but neither did the baked beans or the Vidalia onion that I put on the dogs either.   For the record, I always boil hotdogs before eating.  Friday morning, I started feeling bad when I woke up with my stomach rumbling and grumbling,  dizziness and nausea along with fever, chills, body aches etc.   I ended up sleeping most of Friday and Saturday but still had the fever and chills, body aches etc but I felt better Sunday morning and I went up to the country for about 4 hours.  However, come Monday morning, I couldn't function so I ended up in the hospital instead.   My doctors don't know for sure what the problem is either based on the test results though.  Had all sorts of blood work done Monday and most everything looked ok BUT something surely is not going right.  All the tests involving my heart looked good so this stuff is really messing things up for me.
> 
> I actually felt better yesterday most of the day.  But the dizziness and nausea is back again this morning along with body aches and pains and feeling just miserable in general.
> 
> ...



git betta soon brother ....



gobbleinwoods said:


> yep checking in late this morning
> 
> Still have fresh coffee though



We can always count on fresh coffee from you Sir ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2015)

morning kids...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mornin

Sorry to hear you been unda the weather EE. GET WELL!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good morning , Friday Eve!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe Leroy will stop by today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2015)

Mornin, it's Friday Eve!
Hope you feel better soon EE!
Ok, back to training!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

Update: I'm bout 70% today. Tomorrow oughta be awesome.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the update.  Prayers sent for 100% tomorrow.

God speed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks for the update.  Prayers sent for 100% tomorrow.
> 
> God speed



100% would be da bomb. What doesn't kill me makes me stronger.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2015)

We're here for you!!  

How were the chili dogs and hamburger buns last night?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope they were ideal


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I hope they were ideal



They were ideal. Thanks for axin. 
Stupid buns.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm craving some chilidogs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

and buns


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2015)

HFH sent me a screen shot pic yesterday of the comment I made about him and the hotdog, hotdog buns and whatnot along with a comment not forum safe......I lol-ed long time...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

HFH stawkin da dribler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Speakin of, what is for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH stawkin da dribler.


MmmmHHHmmmm, got time to stawk & text but not post...........   
Guess I'm gonna have to start bringin my swimsuit, had a lifeguard call in sick, I had to go help give lessons, if I have over 10 kids this afternoon, I'll be life guarding!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Keebs got a cannonball job.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of, what is for lunch



Left over grilled pork chop & stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHHHmmmm, got time to stawk & text but not post...........
> Guess I'm gonna have to start bringin my swimsuit, had a lifeguard call in sick, I had to go help give lessons, if I have over 10 kids this afternoon, I'll be life guarding!



How's the new girl?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs got a cannonball job.


Dat's right!


Crickett said:


> Left over grilled pork chop & stuffed mushrooms


left ova fried cheekun, peas & mashed taters & gravy.


Crickett said:


> How's the new girl?


 so far, so good!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

Scrappy got da axe, RIP


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jal. spicey chicken and ghost pepper fries


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Scrappy got da axe, RIP


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHHHmmmm, got time to stawk & text but not post...........
> Guess I'm gonna have to start bringin my swimsuit, had a lifeguard call in sick, I had to go help give lessons, if I have over 10 kids this afternoon, I'll be life guarding!



I want your job. 


BorEATo wiff lots o cheese. 

RIP Scrapy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

Quack aint gonna have nobody to play wiff. I bet he's gonna be devastated when he hears bout ol Scrapy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

what happened?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Scrappy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Scrappy?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Dat's right!
> 
> left ova fried cheekun, peas & mashed taters & gravy.
> 
> so far, so good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Scrappy?



They scrapped Scrappy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They scrapped Scrappy?



Yes sir, hes a goner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, hes a goner.



I thought we were all gon'ers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought we were all gon'ers.



I saw that when i typed it


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2015)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought we were all gon'ers.



You.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mud, was this you and Mz. V's wedding cake
They painted the truck the wrong color.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2015)

must be a fast paced day for the drivelers as it sure has been slow in herra


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want your job.
> 
> 
> BorEATo wiff lots o cheese.
> ...


I had to stand in for my guys to take bathroom breaks.......... had to tell an idjit young'un he couldn't swim with his socks on!


mudracing101 said:


> Scrappy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud, was this you and Mz. V's wedding cake
> They painted the truck the wrong color.


No, but thats cool


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Bye


gobbleinwoods said:


> must be a fast paced day for the drivelers as it sure has been slow in herra



Yes sir, been bad slow up in here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the good wishes for me today.  

Thankfully I have been feeling somewhat better as the day has progressed and I surely hope that tomorrow will be better still.  

Still not a complete picture of the true prognosis yet but it looks more like a combination of a bad stomach bug mixed with a sinus infection.  I just hope that it vanishes soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2015)

Glad to hear you're starting to feel somewhat better.  You'll be back to washing your sock before you know it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm gone, later.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mud, is Sherry Miley your "other" girlfriend???

Inquiring minds want to know!!!!




**************************************



And before I forget, I just saw the news that Ole Scrappy apparently ate one too many Oreos.  Well to me, he was accustomed to "shooting from the hip" on occasion BUT he was a pretty darn good shot a lot of times too.  Tall Tales ran in his DNA and I enjoyed some of that banter along the way  


I think that he enjoyed living life to the fullest every night and day.  May the memories of his Roustabout Character RIP !!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
ps:  He might return in his afterlife with a likkurd up Boar coon chasing his coon dogs all the way back to Whiskey Saloon Bar.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Glad to hear you're starting to feel somewhat better.  You'll be back to washing your sock before you know it!




Thank goodness, I won't have to worry about washing for awhile as I washed 38 pair of black socks early last week.  




ps:  I wash one at a time on occasion just to aggravate Quack !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2015)

keebsdidn'tevensaybyetoday.   She must have been all wet







from being a life guard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2015)

How yall iz?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2015)

Afternoon Chief.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How yall iz?



Hey Jeff

My sis sent me a pic of my nephew I told you about. One of his ticks....he licks everything including his armpit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> My sis sent me a pic of my nephew I told you about. One of his ticks....he licks everything including his armpit.



pewwwwwwww


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2015)

Afternoon all !!!   Actually got some good news this morning, we picked up a huge contract that should keep us running 24/7 !!

It will take 3-6 months before it takes affect, has to go thru the Judicial Dept.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2015)

Good deal Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2015)

How's the footsie B0$$ ??


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey, any of y'all seen Scrapy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2015)

Scrapy who ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy Friday children...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2015)

'Sup bloodbro ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Sup bloodbro ??



Living the dream here at the daycare...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Dang dog work me up and now I am a night walker.   Tried eating hoping that helps get me some more shut eye.

hoq, which Judicial dept do you need approval from?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang dog work me up and now I am a night walker.   Tried eating hoping that helps get me some more shut eye.
> 
> hoq, which Judicial dept do you need approval from?





Justice Dept, for monopolization laws.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2015)

Gotta head to Deepstep . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta head to Deepstep . .



Snap a pic of bigfeets and his pet black panther for us!

Mernin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Snap a pic of bigfeets and his pet black panther for us!
> 
> Mernin folks!



That ought to make Nic happy.

Morning again night walkers.  I feel like I need some more shut eye. but the coffee is brewed and I need to make sure it is good to go.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 12, 2015)

Mornin' folks , Gobblin' , thanks for the coffee my friend ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' folks , Gobblin' , thanks for the coffee my friend ....



yw friend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2015)

juanmonight !!  Headed on vacation !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2015)

Hope EE's feelin betta ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> juanmonight !!  Headed on vacation !!



hoq and bog are about to hit the door.   Makeitagoodday gents.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning, I'm a day shifter for a while


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy Friday folks.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope EE's feelin betta ??




I'm still feeling a little "iffy" this morning but hopefully I will be feeling better as the day wears on.

I did get a couple of extra hours of sleep this morning. 

Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee this morning as usual.  You kind of remind me of my electric bill, water bill, phone bill, gas bill, insurance bill, and credit card bills etc because you are guaranteed to show up every day just like all of those bills of mine !!!  

Looks like I missed everyone from the first shift today as I wandered in during the middle of the second shift it appears.    

And before I get off of my soapbox........ I am going to be driving down to the Fitzgerald area this morning in hopes that when Keebs shows up in her "life-guard" bikini today, maybe she can save me before I go underneath the water for the third time !!!   Keebs has more talents that 10 Boy Scouts put together.  She is a very talented woman, I tell you!!!!  

HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you and I hope all of you have a great day and will pass it on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2015)

3 big gobblers and a hen with little babies in the yard....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, is Sherry Miley your "other" girlfriend???
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!!!!
> 
> ...


 That is my mom.



hdm03 said:


> Happy Friday folks.....


Morning Errybody.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs shows up in her "life-guard" bikini today,


          


blood on the ground said:


> 3 big gobblers and a hen with little babies in the yard....


pew pew pew??

Mornin Folks!!  Back to training!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> That is my mom.
> 
> 
> Morning Errybody.



Be sure to tell her I said hey.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

i be ready fo 5


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

Nancy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Nancy?



Crap


i was flopping the billy thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2015)

Man the wildlife is on the move this morning... Seen turkeys and now a big fat doe with some little bitty fawns are enjoying what my feeder has to offer... Mother nature and the big show!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, is Sherry Miley your "other" girlfriend???
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!!!!







mudracing101 said:


> That is my mom.
> 
> 
> Morning Errybody.




Well I am going to vote for your MOM for sure if she is anything like you at all !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2015)

Loving me some Keebs and Mrs H this morning is making me feel better and the day is getting brighter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Man the wildlife is on the move this morning... Seen turkeys and now a big fat doe with some little bitty fawns are enjoying what my feeder has to offer... Mother nature and the big show!!!!



Best show on earth in my opinion.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Saw a field full of wild turkeys on my way to work this morning. It was a pretty sight for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Best show on earth in my opinion.


I agree totally!! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Saw a field full of wild turkeys on my way to work this morning. It was a pretty sight for sure.



were they all found out and strut? the ones up here we're still found out like it was April!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2015)

Dang hen found my back porch tomato plants...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Nancy?



Yes sweety?


Morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2015)

Getting a DOT physical.  Yay me.  I failed the seeing part I think


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Getting a DOT physical.  Yay me.  I failed the seeing part I think



What dot are they physically looking for....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

HFH gonna git the fanger?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I agree totally!!
> 
> 
> were they all found out and strut? the ones up here we're still found out like it was April!!


I don't know what your talking bout, but 2 males had their tails all up and faned out like a display and there were a ton of females and young ones just standing around. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes sweety?
> 
> 
> Morning folks


Hey!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH gonna git the fanger?



     Moon river ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH gonna git the fanger?



Nono.  I told my boss if they tried to fimme the fanger I was walking out I'm too young fur dat


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know what your talking bout, but 2 males had their tails all up and faned out like a display and there were a ton of females and young ones just standing around.
> 
> Hey!



Auto correct got me on that one, sorry! I ment to say fanned out and strutting.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nono.  I told my boss if they tried to fimme the fanger I was walking out I'm too young fur dat



You don't git the fanger for a DOT physical.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nono.  I told my boss if they tried to fimme the fanger I was walking out I'm too young fur dat





blood on the ground said:


> Auto correct got me on that one, sorry! I ment to say fanned out and strutting.


Well durn, thought I was fixin to leart somepin new.


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You don't git the fanger for a DOT physical.



disappointed, wasn't you?..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Moon river ....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You don't git the fanger for a DOT physical.



Now Nancy got da sads


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> disappointed, wasn't you?..



No he di int.


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

Durt be posting pictures of his swimming goat in the Billy thread


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

he has a cute goat


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Durt be posting pictures of his swimming goat in the Billy thread





hdm03 said:


> he has a cute goat



talented too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

That goat caint swim.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

sure it cain.....i done seen da pic


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2015)

↑↑↑ not a goat........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

rydert  rydert is offline
<---- This is a goat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

rydert's Avatar 	<---- This is a goat.



↑↑↑ not a goat........ 



I'm so confused.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> rydert's Avatar 	<---- This is a goat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dirt has a denial complex.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

stomach is saying lunchtime.  ideas?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stomach is saying lunchtime.  ideas?



never had one of thems before, how you fix it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> never had one of thems before, how you fix it?



stuffed is best.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2015)

I be Eatin gut grenades.   Aka Krystal's.  Pray for my coworkers.. Thanks in advance


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2015)

hfh be crop dustin.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be Eatin gut grenades.   Aka Krystal's.  Pray for my coworkers.. Thanks in advance


----------



## Crickett (Jun 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be Eatin gut grenades.   Aka Krystal's.  Pray for my coworkers.. Thanks in advance


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2015)

Crickett said:


>


I hope hdm is ok after that crash.  Hope his kids are t traumatized


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stomach is saying lunchtime.  ideas?


board lunch........... ordered plates from a fund raising........ grilled chicken, green beans, taters salat & cake!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry to be a bad guy but could everyone please try and stay on topic! The random posts are getting a little out of hand! 
Thanks kindly!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sorry to be a bad guy but could everyone please try and stay on topic! The random posts are getting a little out of hand!
> Thanks kindly!



have you become the double secret mod?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

The sky is falling. The sky is falling.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gooooooooo Georgia Bulldawgs. Sic em. 
woof woof woof


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

My horse won the TRIPLE CROWN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome sauce.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



nope.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

Nap time


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

Well


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

I guess.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2015)

kinda in a way, ya might say.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

sounds good


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

possible


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2015)

odd........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2015)

What?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

who


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

where were we


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Over yonder.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

strange . . . . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

let us all rejoice


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

100%


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know, but I will think it over.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

You're welcome; Bo$$


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 12, 2015)

Where's yonder?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

You load 16 tons what do you get


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

Y'all done bumped your heads


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

16 tons.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

right beside over there


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the PM; Wycliff; I like you too; but not in that way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wy, I neva.......


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2015)

Wy is everyone looking up?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

I guess I should have put that in a PM instead of the open forum.


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2015)

Wy + homo3 = cute couple


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> 100%


Yes indeed.


Nautical Son said:


> Where's yonder?


Is this a trick question


mudracing101 said:


> Y'all done bumped your heads


Mud woke up.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

<---- This is a goat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> Wy is everyone looking up?



It's just your goat that's looking up, silly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

^
             :
             :
This is a goat


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wait not my truck,Dirt got a  goat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

I got to go from hera.
Ya'll have a goot un.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

Mud's goat can sure slang some mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait not my truck,Dirt got a  goat


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks for the PM; Wycliff; I like you too; but not in that way.



Well, that was very hurtful


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well, that was very hurtful



We can still be friends


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

can't believe we're just friends my whole mood just changed


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all done bumped your heads


I'm afraid it is much worse than that!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

You guys are the best....thanks ya'll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Woooooooooooo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You guys are the best....thanks ya'll!



Don't mention it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2015)

another day older & deeper in debt.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

somebody deleting posts


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

bunch of cheaters


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

wait, now its back, i dont get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

Is it time to go yet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> bunch of cheaters



Mud=aint good wiff numbers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2015)

Its late in the day Mrs. Hawtnet.. maybe a lil nap before i go home.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

GC makes mud sleepy


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> GC makes mud sleepy



GC makes me nauseated


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its late in the day Mrs. Hawtnet.. maybe a lil nap before i go home.


Might as well. It'll be a while for you get another crown. Unless you want me to chunk you an ice cold reeb.


hdm03 said:


> GC makes me nauseated



Yep.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

Haven't eaten at a GC in probably 10 years or longer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Haven't eaten at a GC in probably 10 years or longer




Me either. My boy went through a stage where he  loved it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

H22 is home.:banana


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

My nanner broke.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 is home.:banana



tell him i said hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

i'm gonna slide out da back door


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2015)

^^^^  oh crap; hope Nancy doesn't see that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm gonna slide out da back door


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My nanner broke.



get that nanner a sling.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2015)

CANNONBALLLL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm gonna slide out da back door



don't believe I would have told on myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2015)

Bout time to get er done !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout time to get er done !!



going in early?   What's up with dat?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout time to get er done !!



bout time to be done


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> bout time to be done



how many days you doing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Quack?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

2 mo days


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

^^^^ would you look at that


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey Louie


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> ^^^^ would you look at that



i put it on a tee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

hfh is peeking.   try posting


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> i put it on a tee





Thanks, I didn't even notice the post count


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

I think his keyboard is broke, cause I know he's not reading back


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2015)

you done runded him off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> you done runded him off



wasn't me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> going in early?   What's up with dat?




Nawsir, normal time.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack?





Sir ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nawsir, normal time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sir

I like the sound of that.     To, tu, 2 two bad it doesn't really fit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey wycliff.  I wasn't ignoring you brother.  Had browser pulled up on accident


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2015)

I got the boy this weekend and the ac compressor went out.  I hate to but I might take him back tom...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2015)

Hiya Louie, prayers fo yo compressor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey Mill.    It suckIts cause gage is here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

'Moan seben AM, I'm ready to start vacation !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

Sock washin day !!!  Where b's GW and EE ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2015)

I arrived Quack.   Have a good vaca in Charleston.   Are you taking MsDawn with you?   

Hope EE wakes up feeling better today.

Well the coffee is brewed and ready to serve


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I arrived Quack.   Have a good vaca in Charleston.   Are you taking MsDawn with you?
> 
> Hope EE wakes up feeling better today.
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed and ready to serve




Yessir she's going, it was her idea. 


We'll be up your way in August for her birthday again this year.

How far is your place from Helen ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

Drankus in da house, moanin neph !!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2015)

theres a garden an a blueberry patch need raiding, think I'll help momma get it done


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2015)

mernin Unk  I ain fergitted ya fish, but my boss got me bout livin in Bainbridge


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mernin Unk  I ain fergitted ya fish, but my boss got me bout livin in Bainbridge





You ain't far from Nicodemus, you should give him a holla !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir she's going, it was her idea.
> 
> 
> We'll be up your way in August for her birthday again this year.
> ...



Right at 100 miles.   2 hours and a few extra minutes depending on traffic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

Hankus said:


> theres a garden an a blueberry patch need raiding, think I'll help momma get it done





Dawn and I picked a buncha green plumz the other day, crazy woman likes 'em green with salt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2015)

Hankus said:


> theres a garden an a blueberry patch need raiding, think I'll help momma get it done



blueberries up here aren't ripe yet.   But did see a few blackberries that had completely turned yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Right at 100 miles.   2 hours and a few extra minutes depending on traffic.




It's about 2 1/2 hrs for us.  Not a bad ride at all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

Gonna take a nap and knock out some chores 'round the house today.


Ya'll keep 'er 'tween the ditches !


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ain't far from Nicodemus, you should give him a holla !!



if I had a schedule of what I was doin when I'd do that. Mostly I been on Hank Shift (half days, whole days, whole nights, half nights in no particular order)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn and I picked a buncha green plumz the other day, crazy woman likes 'em green with salt.





Hooked On Quack said:


> It's about 2 1/2 hrs for us.  Not a bad ride at all.



All the plums were blown off the trees a couple weeks ago during one of those high wind and rain storms that rolled through.

Most it has ever taken me is 2 1/2 on a Friday afternoon.  Shortest is 2 and 10 minutes.  You are right it is not a bad drive.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2015)

Mernin kids .. . Going to pick up the boys truck this morning... I found a awesome deal on a late 90s Chevy truck. It needs a little tlc but it's a great first truck.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 13, 2015)

That boy will be happy BOG morning smart folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2015)

Morning everyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2015)

morning Wy, fuzzy, and long gone Chief

feels like it is June in Jawja out there this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Wy, fuzzy, and long gone Chief
> 
> feels like it is June in Jawja out there this morning.



Miserable is what it is


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm ready for hunting season


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm ready for hunting season



AKA ... Cooler weather?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 13, 2015)

And camping with my boys at the hunting club


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> And camping with my boys at the hunting club



Amen to that! Except in my case I have to add in my daughter....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Howdy folks. My name is Sterlo58*


It has been way too long. Got to workin so many hours I kind of faded away. Just wanted to let yall know I am still kickin'. I have missed chewin the fat with the good folks here. Hope all are doing well. Caught wind of a WAR this weekend in the mountains.  Hope they have a blast.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2015)

I hope they don't melt


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I hope they don't melt



IT will be warm for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2015)

Sterlo58 said:


> IT will be warm for sure.



Probably no need for a campfire.  Other than pure enjoyment.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2015)

where is everyone


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2015)

helloooooooooooooo


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2015)

Had to bump this to the top, it fell below ear hair, bad driving and a dead fish


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2015)

it went bump in the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

Dranky drank time !!!


Didn't go to bed til 12, woke up at 4:30, nuttin accomplished so far . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2015)

Cannonball


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2015)

Haven't been in the pool this year, might hafta give 'er a try !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2015)

I went to the pool room one day last week.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't been in the pool this year, might hafta give 'er a try !!




Got in a few weeks back it was so cold I lost feeling in my legs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sterlo58 said:


> It has been way too long. Got to workin so many hours I kind of faded away. Just wanted to let yall know I am still kickin'. I have missed chewin the fat with the good folks here. Hope all are doing well. Caught wind of a WAR this weekend in the mountains.  Hope they have a blast.



H22 said hey from the cafe 356. Mzh22 says hey stranger.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> where is everyone



Hanging out in da pool!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2015)

I would post a pic of h22 floating in the pool, but he would kill me.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hanging out in da pool!



I'm werking


----------



## Crickett (Jun 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would post a pic of h22 floating in the pool, but he would kill me.



Post it. We won't tell him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hanging out in da pool!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm werking



I'm sorry! My hubby had to work all day too! He's snoozing on the couch now. Fixin to make some wangs for dinner.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Don't tell.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't been in the pool this year, might hafta give 'er a try !!



H22 asked what da problem. Too much water displacement


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't tell.



Fat joka needs ta slim down an get healfy..... GONE!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2015)

Well bout that time Ttyl


----------



## Crickett (Jun 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't tell.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2015)

ttt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2015)

Enough for all


----------



## cramer (Jun 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Enough for all



Hot and right on time G!
Thanks brother - it's gonna be another long day.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2015)

no problemo cramer

howdy wy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2015)

rydert said:


> Hay dare....



goats eat hay if they dare.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy "Hot" Sunday to you Gobblin, Cramer, Wycliff and to all of the other sleeping drivelers this morning.


Gobblin, Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too as it is surely needed this morning.

I surely hope that all of the participants in the Rabun County WAR excursion survive this latest junket.  Hopefully, those black panthers didn't rip them to shreds in the process.  Word on the street is that a lot of "Banjo Music" that was mixed along with a bunch of squealing was being heard up in that area this weekend.  



ps:  I bet those resident bears up in that area will never be the same now!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Sunday folks...



morning bog


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2015)

It's hot out there today already


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bog



Morning GW.. 


Wycliff said:


> It's hot out there today already



Yep.. the step son is playing in a baseball tournament today... Hope they keep the players hydrated!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2015)

I think I'm going to wade the creek and set some limb lines.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2015)

be a good day to go play in the water


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> be a good day to go play in the water



Or to visit the arctic circle!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Or to visit the arctic circle!



true, true . . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2015)

Stayed up til 2am last night, feel like doodoo.  Gotta 4hr ride to Charleston, good day all.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2015)

Safe travels Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2015)

Let the boy try out the four wheel drive in his truck... We got a little mud on the tires!
Having fun with my son on this hot summer day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2015)

Was going to take it easy today but this is the first sit down since b'fast t grab a snack and get back after it for just a little while longer.   Cold coke and a gatorade to go.   bbl


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2015)

Mercy it got warm out there today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mercy it got warm out there today.



Indeed!!
Time to make the doughnuts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Indeed!!
> Time to make the doughnuts!



need coffee to go with those doughnuts?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> need coffee to go with those doughnuts?



How about a pillow and a blanket


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin and BOG.

Yes I need some coffee just to get my rear in gear this morning.  I have felt lazy all weekend due to this hot weather so it looks like I might be lazy for a while this week.  

I guess all of the other drivelers must be still asleep except Quack because he is probably wandering around Market Street in Charleston on this early Monday morning!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2015)

I surely hope that all of the participants of WAR survived this weekend up there in bear country.  I hope to see some photos soon just to make sure that it really did happen this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2015)

40 mo minutes ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Mornin.....back home! 

Had a great time in NOLA, but never could shake that cold or whatever it was I went down there with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2015)

welcome home to Chief from NO and bog from work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> welcome home to Chief from NO and bog from work.



Mornin gobble......looks like it's been kind of quiet round here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Morning y'all. Uhm.. Mr. Hawtnet, The mrs. done posted a pic of the back of your head in the pool. Dont tell her i told ya.
Bog  boy gonna be mudracin02.
Morning to the rest of ya, y'all been slackin.
Jeffro!! Glad ya back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Sterlo58 said:


> It has been way too long. Got to workin so many hours I kind of faded away. Just wanted to let yall know I am still kickin'. I have missed chewin the fat with the good folks here. Hope all are doing well. Caught wind of a WAR this weekend in the mountains.  Hope they have a blast.


well looky what the cat drug up!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....back home!
> 
> Had a great time in NOLA, but never could shake that cold or whatever it was I went down there with.


 hey you! Welcome home!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Uhm.. Mr. Hawtnet, The mrs. done posted a pic of the back of your head in the pool. Dont tell her i told ya.
> Bog  boy gonna be mudracin02.
> Morning to the rest of ya, y'all been slackin.
> Jeffro!! Glad ya back.


 you got some t-shirts & signs to get delivered!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Mornin!  I had the granboy jumping to me in da pool yesterday, if he didn't sleep good last night, he neba will!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey


hdm03 said:


> Hey


Morning homo3


Keebs said:


> well looky what the cat drug up!
> 
> hey you! Welcome home!
> 
> ...


Pm incoming


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> :
> Mornin!  I had the granboy jumping to me in da pool yesterday, if he didn't sleep good last night, he neba will!
> 
> Mornin Folks!


Love a pool full of young uns. Didn't happen this weekend. Just us old folks, but I did manage a HUGE cannonball.


mudracing101 said:


> Hey
> 
> Morning homo3
> Pm incoming



I get a notification when I git a PM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Uhm.. Mr. Hawtnet, The mrs. done posted a pic of the back of your head in the pool. Dont tell her i told ya.
> Bog  boy gonna be mudracin02.
> Morning to the rest of ya, y'all been slackin.
> Jeffro!! Glad ya back.



I ain't totally back....part of me is still there in spirit! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin 



hdm03 said:


> Hey



HEY 



Keebs said:


> well looky what the cat drug up!
> 
> hey you! Welcome home!
> 
> ...



Hey you too.....Home Sweet Home!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C.= got his Cajun accent back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Howdy.

Where Keebs is? Got a question for her.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey
> 
> Morning homo3
> Pm incoming





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love a pool full of young uns. Didn't happen this weekend. Just us old folks, but I did manage a HUGE cannonball.
> 
> 
> I get a notification when I git a PM.


He was plumb water-logged!


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Where Keebs is? Got a question for her.


yes, dear?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> He was plumb water-logged!
> 
> yes, dear?





What kind of pool you got at your house? How big, how deep, how much trouble to set up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= got his Cajun accent back.



You betta believeit!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

They saying the heat index gonna be 102 today. Even Hotter Tuesday and Wednesday. I'm glad Hfh gotta a new job in the A/C and got out of the park.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> They saying the heat index gonna be 102 today. Even Hotter Tuesday and Wednesday. I'm glad Hfh gotta a new job in the A/C and got out of the park.





It was 104 ambient temp in the shade here yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Never launch a boat in a bayou with a Spaniard that thinks he's Cajun and a Croatian Oyster Farmer!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind of pool you got at your house? How big, how deep, how much trouble to set up?


10 ft around and I think 30 inches deep....... I can sit down & it barely comes to my shoulders, just right to set & relax in......... I set it up all by myself, just had to have J help me "straighten it up" before I started putting the water in it.  It's an Intex, got it from Amazon.com for about 119.00, I think it was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Nic = gettin himself a Kiddie pool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> 10 ft around and I think 30 inches deep....... I can sit down & it barely comes to my shoulders, just right to set & relax in......... I set it up all by myself, just had to have J help me "straighten it up" before I started putting the water in it.  It's an Intex, got it from Amazon.com for about 119.00, I think it was.





Thank you Ma`am. We`re lookin` at one like that but a little deeper, something like 42 or 48 inches and maybe 12 or 14 fett around. Too many gators in the swimmin` hole at the creek for The Redhead now, and one is a fair size lizard. They don`t bother me, but a pool would be nice to wash the dust off in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic = gettin himself a Kiddie pool.





Can I raise bait in it too?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you Ma`am. We`re lookin` at one like that but a little deeper, something like 42 or 48 inches and maybe 12 or 14 fett around. Too many gators in the swimmin` hole at the creek for The Redhead now, and one is a fair size lizard. They don`t bother me, but a pool would be nice to wash the dust off in.


Only reason I went ahead with this one was for the granboy to learn in, I figured in a couple years I'll give it to him and get me a bigger one again too! But!them thangs ain't cheap!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Never launch a boat in a bayou with a Spaniard that thinks he's Cajun and a Croatian Oyster Farmer!!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Thank you Ma`am. We`re lookin` at one like that but a little deeper, something like 42 or 48 inches and maybe 12 or 14 fett around. Too many gators in the swimmin` hole at the creek for The Redhead now, and one is a fair size lizard. They don`t bother me, but a pool would be nice to wash the dust off in.



That's bout all H22 does in ours. Ery so often he will float after all chores are done and the shade hits the pool. Me, I live in it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Only reason I went ahead with this one was for the granboy to learn in, I figured in a couple years I'll give it to him and get me a bigger one again too! But!them thangs ain't cheap!





This is what I share the Kinchafoonee with now, when I`m swimmin` and flyfishin`. dadgum thing is over 12 feet long too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This is what I share the Kinchafoonee with now, when I`m swimmin` and flyfishin`. dadgum thing is over 12 feet long too.


nope, he can have it!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nope, he can have it!




Hey Mama hen !!!!!! I'm with you, let that water lizard have that spot !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This is what I share the Kinchafoonee with now, when I`m swimmin` and flyfishin`. dadgum thing is over 12 feet long too.



Them half-breed idjits I went to go fishin with didn't have enough sense to rescue the beer chest, so I had to brave the gator infested bayou to retrieve all of that and tackle boxes as they floated away. Gators were swimmin right in sight, didn't see nothin that big, but they are there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Can I raise bait in it too?



I figgered that crossed your mind instantly!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nope, he can have it!





Jim Quinn took this shot as he drifted by him in his kayak. He said it turned and watched him as he drifted by, and it wasn`t one bit scared of him. It`s just upstream a little bit of my area. That`s a big gator for little water.

I do tend to look behind me now as I wade.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Them half-breed idjits I went to go fishin with didn't have enough sense to rescue the beer chest, so I had to brave the gator infested bayou to retrieve all of that and tackle boxes as they floated away. Gators were swimmin right in sight, didn't see nothin that big, but they are there.





That looked like a lot of fun you had there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

The "Oldest Family run" restaurant in America. Still alive and well and owned by the same Family.  

Delivered oysters(truck in front) there last week and went into the kitchen and met the Chef.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That looked like a lot of fun you had there.



That was one miserable day as you could probably imagine. 

Pics don't show it, but it was completely submerged except for the bow.  

It was thoroughly flushed/cleaned/treated and runnin like a charm late that afternoon.


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you Ma`am. We`re lookin` at one like that but a little deeper, something like 42 or 48 inches and maybe 12 or 14 fett around. Too many gators in the swimmin` hole at the creek for The Redhead now, and one is a fair size lizard. They don`t bother me, but a pool would be nice to wash the dust off in.



I know you was asking Keebs, but I helped a buddy of mine set one up yesterday. Took us about 2 hrs with multiple breaks during set-up because of the heat. Metal frame around the top 16' O.D. 48" deep. Said he paid 320.00 at Wally World(I think) We did have a level spot to set it on so no site prep was done. Started putting water in it and worked the wrinkles out. It was pretty easy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Nic, I didn't get any pics until I knew we had it rescued, but you can see the waterline as it was beginning to dry all the way under the numbers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Nautical Son said:


> Hey Mama hen !!!!!! I'm with you, let that water lizard have that spot !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Them half-breed idjits I went to go fishin with didn't have enough sense to rescue the beer chest, so I had to brave the gator infested bayou to retrieve all of that and tackle boxes as they floated away. Gators were swimmin right in sight, didn't see nothin that big, but they are there.


pics? where? link????


Nicodemus said:


> Jim Quinn took this shot as he drifted by him in his kayak. He said it turned and watched him as he drifted by, and it wasn`t one bit scared of him. It`s just upstream a little bit of my area. That`s a big gator for little water.
> 
> I do tend to look behind me now as I wade.


I'd be watching the banks too!




rydert said:


> I know you was asking Keebs, but I helped a buddy of mine set one up yesterday. Took us about 2 hrs with multiple breaks during set-up because of the heat. Metal frame around the top 16' O.D. 48" deep. Said he paid 320.00 at Wally World(I think) We did have a level spot to set it on so no site prep was done. Started putting water in it and worked the wrinkles out. It was pretty easy.


I need to "re-work" my site when I get a bigger one, I'll need to widen my area & I want a LEVEL pool, I can't stand one side deeper than the other........... unless it's a cement pond!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey from Charleston.  Headed to beach.  Ate raw oysters last night.  Shrimp and grits.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?





Keebs said:


> pics? where? link????
> 
> I'd be watching the banks too!
> 
> ...


I wish I had a bigger shallow end in mine.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey from Charleston.  Headed to beach.  Ate raw oysters last night.  Shrimp and grits.



Which beach ya goin to Folly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Quack=


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> I know you was asking Keebs, but I helped a buddy of mine set one up yesterday. Took us about 2 hrs with multiple breaks during set-up because of the heat. Metal frame around the top 16' O.D. 48" deep. Said he paid 320.00 at Wally World(I think) We did have a level spot to set it on so no site prep was done. Started putting water in it and worked the wrinkles out. It was pretty easy.



Thanks!



Jeff C. said:


> Nic, I didn't get any pics until I knew we had it rescued, but you can see the waterline as it was beginning to dry all the way under the numbers.










Nautical Son said:


> Hey Mama hen !!!!!! I'm with you, let that water lizard have that spot !!!




Ain`t no reptile gonna run me off from anywhere.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey from Charleston.  Headed to beach.  Ate raw oysters last night.  Shrimp and grits.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=





Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t no reptile gonna run me off from anywhere.


 not all of us can look at a critter & growl at it & make it leave like you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> not all of us can look at a critter & growl at it & make it leave like you!





Maybe I should go into business.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe I should go into business.



It would cease being fun then.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind of pool you got at your house? How big, how deep, how much trouble to set up?





Nicodemus said:


> Thank you Ma`am. We`re lookin` at one like that but a little deeper, something like 42 or 48 inches and maybe 12 or 14 fett around. Too many gators in the swimmin` hole at the creek for The Redhead now, and one is a fair size lizard. They don`t bother me, but a pool would be nice to wash the dust off in.




Hey Nic Academy Sports has a 16'x48" Intex Ultra Frame for $299. We bought it a couple of weeks ago when they had it on sale for $349 Well when we were in there yesterday they had dropped the price to $299 so they gave us a credit for the difference.  It was easy to set up. You just gotta make sure it's level. The kids are loving it. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's bout all H22 does in ours. Ery so often he will float after all chores are done and the shade hits the pool. Me, I live in it.



I think my hubby is regretting getting us a pool.....I can't get no chores done now


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It would cease being fun then.



Yea, and I`m too sorry and lazy to do much work anymore.  




Crickett said:


> Hey Nic Academy Sports has a 16'x48" Intex Ultra Frame for $299. We bought it a couple of weeks ago when they had it on sale for $349 Well when we were in there yesterday they had dropped the price to $299 so they gave us a credit for the difference.  It was easy to set up. You just gotta make sure it's level. The kids are loving it.
> 
> 
> I think my hubby is regretting getting us a pool.....I can't get no chores done now




Thanks, Miss Crickett! I`ll check them out.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Here ya go Nic

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/int...ter-pump/pid-1332425?color=Multi&N=4294951305


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Nic
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/int...ter-pump/pid-1332425?color=Multi&N=4294951305





That looks like the one my War and Finance Department (The Redhead) was lookin` at last night. She liked that one a lot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That looks like the one my War and Finance Department (The Redhead) was lookin` at last night. She liked that one a lot.




And it don't hurt as bad when you leave the backwash ON and lose 19K gallons of water.


And ya'll laughed.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That looks like the one my War and Finance Department (The Redhead) was lookin` at last night. She liked that one a lot.



Some of the reviews say they leak but ours is good. No issues setting it up or anything. My hubby was very impressed with it & trust me he is hard to impress. He's very picky about stuff especially when it costs a lot of money. You should've seen him yesterday when he saw academy had dropped the price. He went straight to customer service. We had to come back home for the receipt but he was getting his $50 back.  

If you get one like this make sure to get ALL the big wrinkles out before filling it all the way. It says not to use sand under them but we put sand under ours & then put then tarp over the sand. I wanted a smoother surface. 

Oh & it's easier to install the metal frame after the liner has warmed in the sun for a little while. Straight out of the box it don't stretch too well.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And it don't hurt as bad when you leave the backwash ON and lose 19K gallons of water.
> 
> 
> And ya'll laughed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And it don't hurt as bad when you leave the backwash ON and lose 19K gallons of water.
> 
> 
> And ya'll laughed.




Uhh, first I heard of that and I don`t think I`ve laughed at anybody.  

If I did, my sincere apologies.  




Crickett said:


> Some of the reviews say they leak but ours is good. No issues setting it up or anything. My hubby was very impressed with it & trust me he is hard to impress. He's very picky about stuff especially when it costs a lot of money. You should've seen him yesterday when he saw academy had dropped the price. He went straight to customer service. We had to come back home for the receipt but he was getting his $50 back.
> 
> If you get one like this make sure to get ALL the big wrinkles out before filling it all the way. It says not to use sand under them but we put sand under ours & then put then tarp over the sand. I wanted a smoother surface.
> 
> Oh & it's easier to install the metal frame after the liner has warmed in the sun for a little while. Straight out of the box it don't stretch too well.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe I should go into business.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, first I heard of that and I don`t think I`ve laughed at anybody.
> 
> If I did, my sincere apologies.



It's all good Nic. Heck I had to laugh at myself for leaving it on. If'n I hadn't laughed, I sure woulda cried.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Nic
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/int...ter-pump/pid-1332425?color=Multi&N=4294951305


That's about what I have my eye on for the future too!  But I also want to do the saltwater filter........ Quack swears by it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's all good Nic. Heck I had to laugh at myself for leaving it on. If'n I hadn't laughed, I sure woulda cried.





You a Sweety, just like Ma Hen and Miss Crickett.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


>


Crickett, if ya'll are on city water, they will give a credit for the excess water use when you filled the pool up. You can do it once a year. You better believe I use it.  


Nicodemus said:


> You a Sweety, just like Ma Hen and Miss Crickett.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Those are good prices. I have a 27' x52". . Installed with hard plumbing center drain, lights and all the whistles i have 6 grand in it. Maybe a lil more. Every year the pump seal or something to the tune over a hundred dollars tears up, not counting pool chemicals. But the wifey wanted it so here we are. I think its like 16,500 gallons, but it is big enuff for kids to splash and you not get wet.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That's about what I have my eye on for the future too!  But I also want to do the saltwater filter........ Quack swears by it!



If this one holds up til next summer we are switching to salt water. We just couldn't pay the extra $200 on the system right now. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crickett, if ya'll are on city water, they will give a credit for the excess water use when you filled the pool up. You can do it once a year. You better believe I use it.



Thank you. We called them before we filled it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nic=shoppin for pools.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic=shoppin for pools.







The Redhead be the one shoppin` for pools, not me! 

All I want is another single shot rifle.   

I have one in particular I just got to have.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> If this one holds up til next summer we are switching to salt water. We just couldn't pay the extra $200 on the system right now.
> 
> 
> Thank you. We called them before we filled it.


It should last ya a few years, the one before this one was used and it lasted me about 3 or 4 years now, it would still be ok if I hadn't totally drained it & got it set back up!
Also, be surfing the net at the end of summer, those saltwater systems are coming down & they'll put on good sales at the end of the season!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic=shoppin for pools.







Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead be the one shoppin` for pools, not me!
> 
> All I want is another single shot rifle.
> 
> I have one in particular I just got to have.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bout cannonball time.
Good day for it too. 
They taking down some trees in our lot today. Hope I don't go home to a mess.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

This is one of my preferred pools.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout cannonball time.
> Good day for it too.
> They taking down some trees in our lot today. Hope I don't go home to a mess.



Yep. Just got done cleaning ours & fixin to go float around.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This is one of my preferred pools.



Beautiful pool you got there. 
Looks very inviting.



OK, I'm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dang Nic, how many feet around is that one??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang Nic, how many feet around is that one??





Many multiple miles. Got stuff that bites back too. Even a few gators to make me feel at home. That particular shot is lookin` off toward the Yucatan.  


105 right now, in the shade...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Many multiple miles. Got stuff that bites back too. Even a few gators to make me feel at home.
> 
> 
> 105 right now, in the shade...



Wife called earlier and said we need to pressure wash the house, porch, wash our dogs.. etc. 
I said why dont we just grill and play in the pool since its so hot


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife called earlier and said we need to pressure wash the house, porch, wash our dogs.. etc.
> I said why dont we just grill and play in the pool since its so hot





Good idea!  

Yesterday I just set the charcoal out in the sun and it lit itself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Yesterday I just set the charcoal out in the sun and it lit itself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

It`s so hot today that I`m havin` to put ice in my Bourbon. 

Maybe I oughter get into some of them cool beers instead?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Yesterday I just set the charcoal out in the sun and it lit itself.



My brother bought some chickens for his place and one turned out to be a rooster. Well he brought it to me and even though the rooster is very young i put him in with the girls. He is as big as they are.  Bad idea, i had to rescue him later that day, they was whoopin up on him pretty bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s so hot today that I`m havin` to put ice in my Bourbon.
> 
> Maybe I oughter get into some of them cool beers instead?



Now that sounds good too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> My brother bought some chickens for his place and one turned out to be a rooster. Well he brought it to me and even though the rooster is very young i put him in with the girls. He is as big as they are.  Bad idea, i had to rescue him later that day, they was whoopin up on him pretty bad.







Let him get good and grown then put him back in there with em, and he will repay them for their transgressions.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Let him get good and grown then put him back in there with em, and he will repay them for their transgressions.



and then some i'm sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

All this pool talk.....yall made me go fill mine up!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> All this pool talk.....yall made me go fill mine up!!



That'll work Jeff


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

You can just play under the hose too, two , to


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> That'll work Jeff



Maggie will share!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You can just play under the hose too, two , to



I like da sprinkler!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie will share!



Well did y'all catch any fish while you were in New orleans?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Had to gas up my ac in the truck. Hopefully it'll last the rest of the Summer and Early Fall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Well did y'all catch any fish while you were in New orleans?



Never made it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Never made it!



 Well, hope y'all had a good time anyways


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

I want to go to the beach so bad, but we're not doing anything this summer. Been at home everyweekend  since Talledaga and it seems like foreva


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> All this pool talk.....yall made me go fill mine up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Got a text from my buddy today, said the motor didn't run well under a load. It ran fine late that afternoon with muffs when we got finished cleaning it, but not when they put it in the water yesterday. 

Sounds like it still has some water in it somewhere, probably fuel.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Jeff go read this post. 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9531780&postcount=123


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Jeff go read this post.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9531780&postcount=123



   

Probably shouldn't be laughing, but that is too funny MsCricky.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2015)

He's a weird lil fella


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably shouldn't be laughing, but that is too funny MsCricky.



It is hilarious! My sis said she couldn't quit laughing long enough for her camera to focus good. He was watching TV & she looked up from her laptop & he was just licking away. He started laughing when he got caught. Usually he licks his knees while watching TV.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Time to hit the clock, new co-worker has done cleaned up, cleaned out & re-arranged her office today, I got her some printer ink ordered so she'll be set by tomorrow for computer work!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Meant to say "Bye" too!






BYE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> He's a weird lil fella



Yeah but he can't help it. Really. He can't. He has ticks like autistic children do. He's just not be diagnosed as being autistic.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Meant to say "Bye" too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bye!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Yeah but he can't help it. Really. He can't. He has ticks like autistic children do. He's just not be diagnosed as being autistic.



Might have a lil hound in him.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have a lil hound in him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Here are some Folk art paper towel holders a buddy of mine from New Orleans paints and puts together out of old wood he finds. 

The FALSTAFF is old Cypress planks he's found, and the JAX and DIXIE are some Fur planks he found somewhere.

All three of those breweries existed in New Orleans wayyy back in the day, even when I lived there. They are all gone now. There are a few places around that you can still get DIXIE beer. That was my beer of choice when I lived down there. 

The label on the DIXIE bottle was from their label in 1869.

I don't know what year the FALSTAFF and JAX labels are from, but if I'm not mistaken the blue stripe on the FALSTAFF signified that they won a blue ribbon for that brew that year.

Forgot I had flash on for these pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Howdy-doo, Wybro!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Chief Speaking of a/c's how is the one at your house


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Chief Speaking of a/c's how is the one at your house



Working like a charm brother, FINALLY!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Working like a charm brother, FINALLY!!!



Congrats,  also looks like we need to keep you away from boats


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2015)

evening Wy and Chief  

I am thinking cold weather


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here are some Folk art paper towel holders a buddy of mine from New Orleans paints and puts together out of old wood he finds.
> 
> The FALSTAFF is old Cypress planks he's found, and the JAX and DIXIE are some Fur planks he found somewhere.
> 
> ...



I like'em!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats,  also looks like we need to keep you away from boats



Yeah yeah yeah....they tried to blame it on me too! 

If it weren't for me, they'd still be trying to get it out of the bayou. They put it in there! 

 



Crickett said:


> I like'em!



I think they are very cool. He's a crafty artist, sells a bunch of his stuff too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Having a hard time quoting on da phone, but Jeff C. That's what new Orleans is all about. History. That's why I love my little island off the beaten path.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

They dropped that tree and my house literally lifted off da ground.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Having a hard time quoting on da phone, but Jeff C. That's what new Orleans is all about. History. That's why I love my little island off the beaten path.



Yes Ma'am......lot of History in both of those places! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> They dropped that tree and my house literally lifted off da ground.



Are yall gonna miss that tree.....or glad it's gone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am......lot of History in both of those places!
> 
> 
> 
> Are yall gonna miss that tree.....or glad it's gone?



Glad it's gone. Leaning towards the neighbors house. Old bad elm tree. Aint good for nothing. Got some good sunshine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah yeah yeah....they tried to blame it on me too!
> 
> If it weren't for me, they'd still be trying to get it out of the bayou. They put it in there!
> 
> ...



I'm crafty I just don't know how to sell stuff



mrs. hornet22 said:


> They dropped that tree and my house literally lifted off da ground.



So thats what that noise was...the sound of your house landing I thought it was thundering


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I'm crafty I just don't know how to sell stuff
> 
> 
> 
> So thats what that noise was...the sound of your house landing I thought it was thundering



Sure you do.....just gotta go to the right locations. He went to some little local festival close by and told me he sold $1500.00 worth pulling some samples around in a wagon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Proof. Dang camper takin up the driveway and camper canopy on the ground. lots of work this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



That would be you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That would be you.



I'm ready to go back already!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2015)

Fell asleep on the couch


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure you do.....just gotta go to the right locations. He went to some little local festival close by and told me he sold $1500.00 worth pulling some samples around in a wagon.



That's awesome! 



Jeff C. said:


>


 Love CCR

My son can play Lodi on the drums.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2015)

Sup!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2015)

mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2015)

morning drankus

sure was a long white screen this AM.  I have had a cup and it tasted fine and didn't kill me so have one or more


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2015)

Lawd help... I'm sleepy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2015)

Good Morning BOG, Hankus and Gobblin.

I slept an extra hour this morning but I have got some serious work to get done today and this heat doesn't help me at all.  Looks like cold water is going to be my close friend today for sure.


Tropical Storm Bill looks like it might wreak havoc in Texas for the next few days and my girlfriend is as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs about it.  The recent flooding just doesn't want to stop around the Houston area and now with the added amounts of rain, it doesn't look good at all for them.  She left her house and relocated to her brother's yesterday but even then, they are only about 60 miles from the coast.  It looks like another nasty week of flooding and damaging winds for them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning BOG, Hankus and Gobblin.
> 
> I slept an extra hour this morning but I have got some serious work to get done today and this heat doesn't help me at all.  Looks like cold water is going to be my close friend today for sure.
> 
> ...



good morning EE... I will say a prayer for your Texas lady!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C call me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Hankus said:


> Jeff C call me



Will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Morning folks!


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2015)

hey dare...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2015)

Dang helycopter just came ova the house so low I thought it was going to clip the trees! .... Dang special leaf lookers!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





Mornin`. 

After watchin` this, I think I`ll ease over to the river with my little boat and run up to Abram`s Shoals and maybe try for a mess of shoal bass and redbellies for a little while. Got two bushels of purplehulls to blanch for The Redhead this afternoon so I better git now while I can.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

Morning, i could live on the water anywhere. Lake, creek, river, bayou.. Nope i'm in land locked Ttown


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

Crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Hankus said:


> Jeff C call me



Called you back.....your mailbox is full.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> After watchin` this, I think I`ll ease over to the river with my little boat and run up to Abram`s Shoals and maybe try for a mess of shoal bass and redbellies for a little while. Got two bushels of purplehulls to blanch for The Redhead this afternoon so I better git now while I can.



  

I thought about you when I posted that......figgered I'd sucker you in, I mean out.....a plunderin!!! 

 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i could live on the water anywhere. Lake, creek, river, bayou.. Nope i'm in land locked Ttown



X2, Mudro!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2015)

hey


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2015)

I hate teaching!!!!!!!!

mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Mannnnn.....just droppped Jag off at his work. It was the first time I've seen this place, it was awesome. It's the small town of Lovejoy's "City Garden". Probably about 7-10 acres of vegetable garden completely fenced with volunteers, community service workers, trustees from the jail, and a few employees.

Very good lookin vegetable garden, well maintained too!

They've got a brand new store that looks like something from way back in the day, buildings, sheds, etc. and even have chickens to start getting eggs.

Jag gets his first paycheck today, gotta pick it up from City Hall when I go to pick him up from work here in a bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I hate teaching!!!!!!!!
> 
> mornin!



I prefer to call it training!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey


mornin


Keebs said:


> I hate teaching!!!!!!!!
> 
> mornin!


Hey



Jeff C. said:


> Mannnnn.....just droppped Jag off at his work. It was the first time I've seen this place, it was awesome. It's the small town of Lovejoy's "City Garden". Probably about 7-10 acres of vegetable garden completely fenced with volunteers, community service workers, trustees from the jail, and a few employees.
> 
> Very good lookin vegetable garden, well maintained too!
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin
> Hey
> 
> 
> Awesome



I'm going to frame it and hang it on the wall in his room.....he ain't gonna like that!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to frame it and hang it on the wall in his room.....he ain't gonna like that!!!



You gonna have to buy that check to do that


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

Axe Jag if i can hold a dolla


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannnnn.....just droppped Jag off at his work. It was the first time I've seen this place, it was awesome. It's the small town of Lovejoy's "City Garden". Probably about 7-10 acres of vegetable garden completely fenced with volunteers, community service workers, trustees from the jail, and a few employees.
> 
> Very good lookin vegetable garden, well maintained too!
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome! Go Jag. 


Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to frame it and hang it on the wall in his room.....he ain't gonna like that!!!


DO IT! Juss give him the cash and keep the check.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannnnn.....just droppped Jag off at his work. It was the first time I've seen this place, it was awesome. It's the small town of Lovejoy's "City Garden". Probably about 7-10 acres of vegetable garden completely fenced with volunteers, community service workers, trustees from the jail, and a few employees.
> 
> Very good lookin vegetable garden, well maintained too!
> 
> ...







Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to frame it and hang it on the wall in his room.....he ain't gonna like that!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You gonna have to buy that check to do that





hdm03 said:


> Axe Jag if i can hold a dolla





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds awesome! Go Jag.
> 
> DO IT! Juss give him the cash and keep the check.





Crickett said:


>




Yeah....I'mon have to pay BIG BUCKS for that paycheck. I told him I was going to frame it and hang it on the wall and he said, "it would be worth more for that".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

BTW, he's been coming home with a few nice fresh vegetables too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2015)

6 dozen oysters so far. .. having a blast.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

Post some bikini pics; Quack!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2015)

Frame it Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 6 dozen oysters so far. .. having a blast.



What good are oysters?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Quack=gonna git oyster poisoning.


Glad ya'll are having a blast!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

No idea what I'm eating, but it has rice,meat,soy sauce and duck sauce. Tasty


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Leftova Lasagna....sounds like Quackbro is livin it up!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Here it is....Jag's 1st real paycheck!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome!



Thanks Mandy!


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Post some bikini pics; Quack!



x's 2.....do it Quack


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here it is....Jag's 1st real paycheck!!!!


Aaaaawwww, tell him I am SOOOO Proud of him!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> x's 2.....do it Quack


X's 3.....do it 



Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww, tell him I am SOOOO Proud of him!!!!!!



Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww, tell him I am SOOOO Proud of him!!!!!!



Will do Keebsy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like Quack's brothers boat parked just down the street from Charleston on a little Island in the MON.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> X's 3.....do it
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.


Hey you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 6 dozen oysters so far. .. having a blast.





hdm03 said:


> Post some bikini pics; Quack!





rydert said:


> x's 2.....do it Quack





mrs. hornet22 said:


> X's 3.....do it
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.



Yall do realize if he does, and MizDawn catches him.....it will be a waste of 6 doz. oysters dontcha?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do Keebsy!


Print a copy of that check on cardstock & frame it for him!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

Great pic; Jeff C Hole!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Print a copy of that check on cardstock & frame it for him!



Yes Ma'am.....that's what we're going to do!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Great pic; Jeff C Hole!!



Thank you, homotree!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you, homotree!



BTW, how's hfhole?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall do realize if he does, and MizDawn catches him.....it will be a waste of 6 doz. oysters dontcha?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Quack = betta not waste 6 doz oysters


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Used to work for this company in New Orleans way back in the day when I got out of high school. It was one of my favorite jobs!! 

http://www.enbisso.com/


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Post some bikini pics; Quack!





rydert said:


> x's 2.....do it Quack


Why y'all wantin to see Quack in his bikini??


Jeff C. said:


> Used to work for this company in New Orleans way back in the day when I got out of high school. It was one of my favorite jobs!!
> 
> http://www.enbisso.com/



Tell Jag Congrats.. thats pretty cool. I bet he's proud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2015)

Headed to waterpark. Pics soon. ..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to waterpark. Pics soon. ..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to waterpark. Pics soon. ..



Make sure you are drankin' so you won't have da shakes!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

Quack's blurry pics are killin' my eyes


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to waterpark. Pics soon. ..



booyah!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to waterpark. Pics soon. ..



Aint no waterparks in Charleston.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Make sure you are drankin' so you won't have da shakes!


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2015)

congrats to da Jag.......he really gonna be a millionare


especially after Jeff C. gets through paying him for that check to frame


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Make sure you are drankin' so you won't have da shakes!



I think he gets the shakes when he IS dranking


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2015)

Tell Jag congrats


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think he gets the shakes when he IS dranking



I guess he just sucks a pitcher takin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I guess he just sucks a pitcher takin



Do what


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do what



I guess he just sucks at pitcher takin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

my "t" brokeded for a minute


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Why y'all wantin to see Quack in his bikini??
> 
> 
> Tell Jag Congrats.. thats pretty cool. I bet he's proud.



Wil do Mudro, thanks!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to waterpark. Pics soon. ..



Quack = gonna play in da kiddie sprinklas!! 



rydert said:


> congrats to da Jag.......he really gonna be a millionare
> 
> 
> especially after Jeff C. gets through paying him for that check to frame



Thank ya, dertO, check was for tirtyfo dollas and sitty nine cents !!!!  



Wycliff said:


> Tell Jag congrats



You got it Wybro, thanks. 

And I will read all these comments to him yall!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I guess he just sucks at pitcher takin


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here it is....Jag's 1st real paycheck!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



Thanks MsCrickyy!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here it is....Jag's 1st real paycheck!!!!



GO JAG! ! ! !


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> GO JAG! ! ! !


Hey girl, hows the garden???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2015)

mrs. h539797 said:
			
		

> Aint no waterparks in Charleston.



Wanna bet? buncha hollering chillun. Coupla hot mommas.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

Uncle Creepy at da water park


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey girl, hows the garden???



Hey Sista!  it's outta control  I've got cucumber vines growing one way, please growing another, mater plants 6ft tall and crazy zucchini bushes  but itit's'd all delicious


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Uncle Creepy at da water park



better hide ya buncha hollering chillum and a Coupla hot mommas.


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2015)

just wondering how you grow "please"?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> just wondering how you grow "please"?



wonder what it taste like?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> just wondering how you grow "please"?



With a lot of niceness I'm sure.


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With a lot of niceness I'm sure.


----------



## rydert (Jun 16, 2015)

gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2015)

dang!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

I just seen where besides Dirts name it says this is a goat


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I just seen where besides Dirts name it says this is a goat



It's been there for 2 weeks now????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> It's been there for 2 weeks now????



Crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2015)

well glad i didnt miss it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I just seen where besides Dirts name it says this is a goat





hdm03 said:


> It's been there for 2 weeks now????



I hear tell he is proud of his goat.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!  it's outta control  I've got cucumber vines growing one way, please growing another, mater plants 6ft tall and crazy zucchini bushes  but itit's'd all delicious


 I knew you'd figure out something!  I got a late, late start on mine......


rydert said:


> just wondering how you grow "please"?


veeerrrrryyyyyy carefully!


mudracing101 said:


> well glad i didnt miss it


well don't miss me, I'm standing here waiting on ya with a fresh cooler of ice, lets go!!!!
BYE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I hear tell he is proud of his goat.



That man loves his goats.......that animal goes everywhere with him


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here it is....Jag's 1st real paycheck!!!!




Chief, ask Jag if I can hold a dollar or two till next payday. 


Man, that is awesome.  Tell Jag congratulations.  He is on his way to being a millionaire now for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2015)

I would appreciate it if you might visit my thread in the "Prayers Needed Forum" as a close family friend was accidentally killed in Statesboro.  I'm sure his family could use lots of Prayers at this time.  


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844320


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey folks.  

I'm sure glad dirt came to terms with his goat being a goat.  I can sleep better tonight knowing this


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Louie


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2015)

Abram`s Shoals, Flint River, Lee County, a few miles from my house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Jag had bowlin tonight, so eatin late....chili cheese dogz!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Abram`s Shoals, Flint River, Lee County, a few miles from my house.



Beautiful place....wish the flint looked like that right here a 1/4 mile from the house.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2015)

Chief, tell Jag I extend my congratulations to him on his job and first paycheck. You got a lot to be proud of with that young man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Chief, tell Jag I extend my congratulations to him on his job and first paycheck. You got a lot to be proud of with that young man.



Yessir, thank you Nic. He's very proud and loves to work and have something to do besides listen to me.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2015)

Good looking spot there Nic


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2015)

plastic factory must be busy, cause bog hasn't even stopped by


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> plastic factory must be busy, cause bog hasn't even stopped by



Busy and hot!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2015)

bet its hot there all the time


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

Jambalaya for lunch


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> bet its hot there all the time



In winter we might cool things down to the upper 80s.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

Nic sure has some good looking fishing spots!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2015)

Grilt tenderloin


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2015)

Good morning, time to rise and shine


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2015)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Wycliff and BOG.

The white screen took forever to leave this morning so I ate breakfast, read the newspaper and washed a load of blue jeans instead.  

Gobblin must be getting some extra ZZZZZZZZZZZ's this morning.  I'm sure that he will be along soon though with a big pot of "Go-Juice" for all of us.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Abram`s Shoals, Flint River, Lee County, a few miles from my house.




I think that it should be against the law for NIC to have every great fishing hole in Georgia to be located right in his backyard.  

Man, what a beautiful place.  

I know that you are not supposed to be envious of others BUT I will have to admit that when NIC shows all of those fantastic locations in Florida saltwater and also some of the prettiest places of fresh water here in Georgia.....well I am so envious that I am as "Green" as Kermit the Frog !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm up!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 17, 2015)

Good morning smart folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Wycliff and BOG.
> 
> The white screen took forever to leave this morning so I ate breakfast, read the newspaper and washed a load of blue jeans instead.
> 
> Gobblin must be getting some extra ZZZZZZZZZZZ's this morning.  I'm sure that he will be along soon though with a big pot of "Go-Juice" for all of us.



Not sure if I am ambling or galloping.  "Juice" will help


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm ready for a beer!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for a beer!!!



Won't be long now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, ask Jag if I can hold a dollar or two till next payday.
> 
> 
> Man, that is awesome.  Tell Jag congratulations.  He is on his way to being a millionaire now for sure.



I can't even afford to pay his interest rates, so be forewarned in advance.

Appreciate it Mike! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I would appreciate it if you might visit my thread in the "Prayers Needed Forum" as a close family friend was accidentally killed in Statesboro.  I'm sure his family could use lots of Prayers at this time.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844320



You got it Mike, very sad situation!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> I'm sure glad dirt came to terms with his goat being a goat.  I can sleep better tonight knowing this



Howdy bOOM bOOM!!!! 


Mornin fellows!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Won't be long now.



Just set down at the bar .... In my kitchen!!! It's cheaper this way!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Abram`s Shoals, Flint River, Lee County, a few miles from my house.


Beautiful place , look out for them Rocks Nic, they look like they could do a number on a prop.



blood on the ground said:


> Just set down at the bar .... In my kitchen!!! It's cheaper this way!!!



Blood done made me thirsty at 7:45 in the mornin.


good morning erryone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I think that it should be against the law for NIC to have every great fishing hole in Georgia to be located right in his backyard.
> 
> Man, what a beautiful place.
> 
> I know that you are not supposed to be envious of others BUT I will have to admit that when NIC shows all of those fantastic locations in Florida saltwater and also some of the prettiest places of fresh water here in Georgia.....well I am so envious that I am as "Green" as Kermit the Frog !!!





Thanks, Mike.  Life is too short to not live it to its full potential. Many folks just exist, find fault, and complain. I live, and love every minute on this old earth.  

Even though I got some hot times ahead of me in a little while. Those 2 bushels of purplehulls have turned into 3 bushels, and 3 bushels of white butterbeans too. Fixin` to fire up the fish cooker and commence to blanchin` for The Redhead. After we get done with that, and eat some dinner, my plans are to ease off into the creek with my flyrod and see if I can`t scratch up enough redbellies and stumpknockers for supper. It`s finally about right to wade in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Beautiful place , look out for them Rocks Nic, they look like they could do a number on a prop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Those rocks right there have ruuurnt many a boat and motor. When I put my boat in at my friends farm like I did yesterday, this is as far north as I can run when the river is at normal level. About 30 yards up ahead of where I took the shot, it`s not much over ankle deep, and along with the scattered rocks, the bottom is solid rock and limestone. I always run up to there, then drift fish back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Those rocks right there have ruuurnt many a boat and motor. When I put my boat in at my friends farm like I did yesterday, this is as far north as I can run when the river is at normal level. About 30 yards up ahead of where I took the shot, it`s not much over ankle deep, and along with the scattered rocks, the bottom is solid rock and limestone. I always run up to there, then drift fish back.



You need to take me with you one day.... Jus sayin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You need to take me with you one day.... Jus sayin





We might could possibly do that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You need to take me with you one day.... Jus sayin



Get in line!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

I reckon I'm gonna have to get me a kayak, about the only way I'm going to be able to navigate the Flint up this way. Even then, there may be several blow-downs to contend with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We might could possibly do that.



Knock'em in da head wit a stump!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Holler at yall later, gotta get Jag to work!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'm gonna have to get me a kayak, about the only way I'm going to be able to navigate the Flint up this way. Even then, there may be several blow-downs to contend with.




There`s a stretch of the Flint I used to fish back in the late 70s that I should get a kayak and start back to fishin`. It`s from about 3 miles north of the HWY 32 bridge down to the north end of Abram`s Shoals in my picture. It`s mostly shallow, rocky, and a good current. It`s also full of shoal bass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

Mornin, got payroll knocked outta the way 'for I strolled over here............. gonna hand it off to the new girl, see how she handles it!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, got payroll knocked outta the way 'for I strolled over here............. gonna hand it off to the new girl, see how she handles it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You need to take me with you one day.... Jus sayin


Read below



Jeff C. said:


> Get in line!!!


Tell em!!


Jeff C. said:


> Holler at yall later, gotta get Jag to work!


Later Jeffro



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> Mornin, got payroll knocked outta the way 'for I strolled over here............. gonna hand it off to the new girl, see how she handles it!




Good morning Ladies.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


bless her heart................. I ain't sayin nuttin, I can figure it in my sleep now!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Ladies.


 mernin!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> just wondering how you grow "please"?



By minding your manners


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2015)

Mornin Y'all! Gots internet for a few so figured I'd stop by and say hey


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> By minding your manners



That deserves a "Thank You"


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> By minding your manners


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2015)

Howdy, Ladies...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2015)

It must work, Keebs! Them snow peas are the best I've ever had 

Hey Nic!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2015)

It must work, Keebs! Them snow peas are the best I've ever had 

Hey Nic!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

MsH22, keebs, and snowy have all checked in and brightened my morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Fixin to have to go pick Jag back up. Might have to just start volunteerin a couple days a week up there for a couple hrs. just to keep from runnin back and forth.

It's a toss up between sweltering in a vegetable garden in 90* temps as a volunteer.....or what I did this mornin, go toss a top water lure in a pond for about an hour.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Ladies...





SnowHunter said:


> It must work, Keebs! Them snow peas are the best I've ever had
> 
> Hey Nic!





gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, keebs, and snowy have all checked in and brightened my morning.


howudoin?


Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to have to go pick Jag back up. Might have to just start volunteerin a couple days a week up there for a couple hrs. just to keep from runnin back and forth.
> 
> It's a toss up between sweltering in a vegetable garden in 90* temps as a volunteer.....or what I did this mornin, go toss a top water lure in a pond for about an hour.


FISH!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, keebs, and snowy have all checked in and brightened my morning.





Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to have to go pick Jag back up. Might have to just start volunteerin a couple days a week up there for a couple hrs. just to keep from runnin back and forth.
> 
> It's a toss up between sweltering in a vegetable garden in 90* temps as a volunteer.....or what I did this mornin, go toss a top water lure in a pond for about an hour.


I vote, do what you did this mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Just heard Dale Jr. popped the question. Ya'll heard anything

Bout time if he did.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just heard Dale Jr. popped the question. Ya'll heard anything
> 
> Bout time if he did.



Just saw da same thing......


Congrats - Dale Earnhardt Jr.: #88-Dale Earnhardt Jr. announced on twitter that he and girlfriend Amy Reimann are engaged. No date or details mentioned.
While vacationing in Germany learning about his ancestors during the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series off-week, Dale Earnhardt Jr. proposed to long-time girlfriend Amy Reimann. And she said "yes."(HMS)(6-17-2015)


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2015)

She be HAWT!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2015)

...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> She be HAWT!!!



Sho is.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

ham & cheese sammich, chips & coke..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ham & cheese sammich, chips & coke..........





Pineapple sammiches and sweet tea.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> She be HAWT!!!



I would guess HIGH maintenance.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

Oven roasted chicken and sautéed cabbage and peppers.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Pineapple sammiches and sweet tea.


only thing that would make that better would be a piece of my granny's fried chicken!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Oven roasted chicken and sautéed cabbage and peppers.


you win.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Instant Breakfast.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2015)

Howdy folks.

Jeph.  Tell jag grats on the check.  I hope he's enjoying the work.

NICs got 2 boats he should take us all fishing IMO.  You know, cause he's feeling generous and what not.

Ol Jr. Better be glad he's famous a d got money.  Ain't no way he would land a lady that hot if he wasnt.  She's HAWTer than a $2 pistol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Jeph.  Tell jag grats on the check.  I hope he's enjoying the work.
> 
> ...



Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2015)

Im in need of a nap today.  The killing me here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey mrs Mandy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im in need of a nap today.  The killing me here



Tell them to quit workin you so hard. We miss you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im in need of a nap today.  The killing me here



Hang in there boom bOOM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2015)

I wish I could tell em that but I gotta earn my keep.  If I wanna own this place one day I gotta put in the work and learn how they do stuff here.  Its tiresome but I love my job


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Jeph.  Tell jag grats on the check.  I hope he's enjoying the work.
> 
> ...



Howdy bOOM bOOM.....glad you stopped in!! I'll be sure to tell him for ya! 

And 10-4 on da $$$$, wouldn be no different than the rest of us without that name and deep pockets!!

OH.....peanut butta and peppa jelly sammiches wiff some doritos!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2015)

Y'all making me jealous. I had a milky way fur lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wish I could tell em that but I gotta earn my keep.  If I wanna own this place one day I gotta put in the work and learn how they do stuff here.  Its tiresome but_* I love my job*_


 It's a good feeling to be able to say that, isn't it???
What's up wiff Miz Sandy, she called yesterday instead of today?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2015)

country fried steak, green beans and mac n cheese


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2015)

hey nancy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

I bet they miss bOOM bOOM at da park too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I aint neva said I love my job. Don't think I eva will.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> country fried steak, green beans and mac n cheese



nancy is winning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nancy is winning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

got the first mess of green beans out of the garden this morning.  the second cuke and getting a few cherry tomatoes each day.   Need rain!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2015)

cheese dogs and veggies out of the garden. Wind started blowing , it was even hot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> got the first mess of green beans out of the garden this morning.  the second cuke and getting a few cherry tomatoes each day.   Need rain!!!




No garden for us this year. I'm gonna hire Jag next year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Jeph.  Tell jag grats on the check.  I hope he's enjoying the work.
> 
> ...





I got 3 boats. Who are you anyway??  


We got 2 bushels of purplehulls put up, went a pulled a croker sack full of sweet corn and got it in the shade till later this evenin`, and I`m fixin` to ease off into the creek with my flyrod for a spell. Those other 4 bushels and the corn can wait till later this afternoon. I need a break.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I got 3 boats. Who are you anyway??
> 
> 
> We got 2 bushels of purplehulls put up, went a pulled a croker sack full of sweet corn and got it in the shade till later this evenin`, and I`m fixin` to ease off into the creek with my flyrod for a spell. Those other 4 bushels and the corn can wait till later this afternoon. I need a break.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

It's even too hot to cannonball today.


I aint complainin tho.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Its the hottest day eva


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2015)

The AC in the truck didnt even want to keep up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2015)

yes?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2015)

nevermind


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> cheese dogs and veggies out of the garden. Wind started blowing , it was even hot.


where'd you find cheese dog plants???


mudracing101 said:


> nevermind


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> where'd you find cheese dog plants???



 I'm trying to get your way soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's even too hot to cannonball today.
> 
> 
> I aint complainin tho.



 Ain't neva too hot to cannonball....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Wish I had some cheese dog plants!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2015)

You can only get them in Tifton I reckon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You can only get them in Tifton I reckon



Bet dey grow good in dis heat!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm trying to get your way soon.


 I gonna get me some cheeseydog plants!!  I bet they come from that corner flower place near your office, don't they?


Jeff C. said:


> Ain't neva too hot to cannonball....


I'm gonna put some ice cubes in mine tonight, it was on the warm side yesterday!


Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had some cheese dog plants!!!


don't tell Mud and I'll save ya some seeds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I gonna get me some cheeseydog plants!!  I bet they come from that corner flower place near your office, don't they?
> 
> I'm gonna put some ice cubes in mine tonight, it was on the warm side yesterday!
> 
> don't tell Mud and I'll save ya some seeds!



Good Lawd......Jag'll have them thangs takin ova the yard!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cannonball.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lawd......Jag'll have them thangs takin ova the yard!


He'll be a buhgillianaire!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank the Goot Lawwwwd, we're back in the MON !!  Love Charleston, best food in the south, but there ain't nowhere like HOME !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank the Goot Lawwwwd, we're back in the MON !!  Love Charleston, best food in the south, but there ain't nowhere like HOME !!


 Glad ya'll back safe & sou........... well, safe anyway!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

glad you're home safe and sound Quack


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2015)

Lookitdatime!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks friends !!!  It was HAWT !!!  Dawn had a blast shopping Market Street/spending $$$, enjoying the scenery and eating some awesome groceries !! 

Love to see the gal cut loose and have fun, she gotta a lil tipsy one night with the "cute/young bartender..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2015)

Supper from the Kinchafoonee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2015)

That's some fine eatin right there Nicbro !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks friends !!!  It was HAWT !!!  Dawn had a blast shopping Market Street/spending $$$, enjoying the scenery and eating some awesome groceries !!
> 
> Love to see the gal cut loose and have fun, she gotta a lil tipsy one night with the "cute/young bartender..."


Glad y'all had fun. Love Charleston. Lots of history there. I agree, no place like home.


Nicodemus said:


> Supper from the Kinchafoonee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad y'all had fun. Love Charleston. Lots of history there. I agree, no place like home.






4 days together is 'bout all we can stand of each other..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 17, 2015)

Nic. Done furgot my name.  Mrs 22 caint cannon ball.  muds ac won't keep up.  This is almost depressing.  

I recOn the positive thing isis,  we all getting chili cheese dog plants fur the garden next year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2015)

Hiya lil buddy !! ^^^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank the Goot Lawwwwd, we're back in the MON !!  Love Charleston, best food in the south, but there ain't nowhere like HOME !!



Truer words have never been spoken!!! 

Glad yall back and had a great time..... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks friends !!!  It was HAWT !!!  Dawn had a blast shopping Market Street/spending $$$, enjoying the scenery and eating some awesome groceries !!
> 
> Love to see the gal cut loose and have fun, she gotta a lil tipsy one night with the "cute/young bartender..."



I bet he reminded her of me!!! 





Nicodemus said:


> Supper from the Kinchafoonee.



Make you Slap yo Momma!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Truer words have never been spoken!!!
> 
> Glad yall back and had a great time.....
> 
> ...





No, actually he was ova 5' tall . . . but you coulda got in FREE to the water park for being unda 4' tall . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, actually he was ova 5' tall . . . but you coulda got in FREE to the water park for being unda 4' tall . . .



I'm 6'4" in my itty bitty mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2015)

Just messin wit ya bro !!!  Got some thunder going on 'round here, looks like we MIGHT getta a shower !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

Ova time this week...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ova time this week...



Fixing what the newbie broke?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fixing what the newbie broke?



Na covering while dude on 2nd shift is on vacation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Lucked up and got into a little deer lease in Jasper Co. for $150.00.....500 acres I think. Been on the waiting list for about 5 yrs or better.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fixing what the newbie broke?



Speaking of that .... I'm not sure how much longer I can run block for this kid before he gets me hurt or hurts himself!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Na covering while dude on 2nd shift is on vacation.



3-11 &11-7

thought you usually were on 12"s?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2015)

Evening back at werk


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening back at werk



WERD, Wybro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 3-11 &11-7
> 
> thought you usually were on 12"s?



no sir we do 8s here... I wish we did the 3/2 schedule


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2015)

gonna be a busy night


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> gonna be a busy night



Yep here to!
Looks like I have a long date with cutting torch tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> gonna be a busy night



How come?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How come?






Other plant is down, so sending everything here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Other plant is down, so sending everything here



Gotcha.....you gonna earn it tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

haaay jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> haaay jeff



Howdy blood.....hope all is well.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha.....you gonna earn it tonight.



Just found out I got to work Friday and Saturday night too


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Just found out I got to work Friday and Saturday night too



Big $$$$$....Uncle Sam loves ya, Wybro!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Big $$$$$....Uncle Sam loves ya, Wybro!




Yes he does


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2015)

its hot up in herea


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2015)

71 in my control room


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Awake.   Too early


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> 71 in my control room


Idjit


gobbleinwoods said:


> Awake.   Too early



glad to have ya G bro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit
> 
> 
> glad to have ya G bro!



I should be sawing logs.

How is the cutting torch going?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2015)

Good Morning to you BOG, Wycliff and Gobblin.

Seems like as soon as my eyes closed last night, my alarm clock was waking me up!!! 


SAD BREAKING NEWS OUT OF CHARLESTON....

A gunman killed 9 church members during their Prayer Meeting services last night.  In this case the gunman was a young white guy and all of those killed were black.  It is sad and I don't care what color you are, things like this should never happen and especially in a House of Worship.

Just this past weekend in Grovetown, Georgia which is about 10 miles west of Augusta, a guy went into a church and wanted to harm the attendees during their church services.  Luckily, in that case, he was subdued and arrested without actual harm to others.

I just don't know what this world is coming to these days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you BOG, Wycliff and Gobblin.
> 
> Seems like as soon as my eyes closed last night, my alarm clock was waking me up!!!
> 
> ...



lets bring back public hangings and see how quick crap like that tapers off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I should be sawing logs.
> 
> How is the cutting torch going?



never even really got started and things in the plant started breaking down


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you BOG, Wycliff and Gobblin.
> 
> Seems like as soon as my eyes closed last night, my alarm clock was waking me up!!!
> 
> ...



Occasionally I think the world is going somewhere in a handbag.

Anyone willing to do a rain dance IMBY I am paying travel expenses and providing the cold beverages.

But I digress let's get the eyes wide open this morning with a little coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> lets bring back public hangings and see how quick crap like that tapers off.




Blood, I agree with you 100 percent.  I am a firm believer of "Swift Justice".  We don't need all of these fancy prisons to feed 3 meals a day, free healthcare while in jail, exercise as needed etc for these thugs because the working persons such as you and I are paying all of these bills just for the idiots  to get out of jail and do the same thing all over again.

I say, Hogwash.  Enough is Enough.  Just execute these thugs every Saturday morning at 10 AM just like they execute the ones in some foreign countries in a big arena at 10 AM each Saturday.  (Several years ago, I actually watched a program on television that showed all of these details as such.)  This arena is similar to the Georgia Dome in Size etc and it is filled to capacity every week.  They read them their sentence and walk them through a doorway and then you hear the sound of one gunshot.  The announcer then states the person was dispatched with one shot from a 9 millimeter behind their left ear.  Then the entire crowd applauds like crazy and the announcer says, "NEXT.  Then they repeat this process until all of the thugs that week are eliminated from this planet.  This happens every Saturday morning like clockwork.

I wouldn't do but ONE thing differently.  I would use a 40 caliber Glock instead !!!!!!!!  

I bet that would stop some of these continuous crimes from being committed.  

I'd vote for that concept in a heartbeat.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Mike.  Life is too short to not live it to its full potential. Many folks just exist, find fault, and complain. I live, and love every minute on this old earth.
> 
> Even though I got some hot times ahead of me in a little while. Those 2 bushels of purplehulls have turned into 3 bushels, and 3 bushels of white butterbeans too. Fixin` to fire up the fish cooker and commence to blanchin` for The Redhead. After we get done with that, and eat some dinner, my plans are to ease off into the creek with my   flyrod and see if I can`t scratch up enough redbellies and stumpknockers for supper. It`s finally about right to wade in.





Nicodemus said:


> I got 3 boats. Who are you anyway??
> 
> 
> We got 2 bushels of purplehulls put up, went a pulled a croker sack full of sweet corn and got it in the shade till later this evenin`, and I`m fixin` to ease off into the creek with my flyrod for a spell. Those other 4 bushels and the corn can wait till later this afternoon. I need a break.





Nicodemus said:


> Supper from the Kinchafoonee.





And now that I got off of my soapbox, on to more serious thoughts.  Folks don't ever bet against our friend Nic because he told us exactly what he was going to do and he sure went out and done it too.  He is deadly with his flyrod.

Man, what a great catch of bream for supper !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Mornin folks!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And now that I got off of my soapbox, on to more serious thoughts.  Folks don't ever bet against of friend Nic because he told us exactly what he was going to do and he sure went out and done it too.  He is deadly with his flyrod.
> 
> Man, what a great catch of bream for supper !!!!!





I`d rather be lucky than good any day.  

Mornin` folks. Lot of work to get done today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather be lucky than good any day.
> 
> Mornin` folks. Lot of work to get done today.



Mornin Nic.....clouds rollin in here. Don't know if it's going to produce anything or not, but we could use it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Gotta run Jag to work!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mornin

I got a pic of that church steeple in Charleston.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Nic.....clouds rollin in here. Don't know if it's going to produce anything or not, but we could use it.





It flooded about a mile south of me late yesterday evening but I only got a few drops here. Didn`t even register in my rain gauge.  

Reckon I better go pull that corn before it gets real hot. All the blanching and such can be done in the shade.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It flooded about a mile south of me late yesterday evening but I only got a few drops here. Didn`t even register in my rain gauge.
> 
> Reckon I better go pull that corn before it gets real hot. All the blanching and such can be done in the shade.


I listened to the thunder, watched the lightening but never got a single drop!

Mornin Folks............ gotta get tournament money bags ready, Play Ball!


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm hot........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm hot........



I know.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm hot........



and you have a cute goat too


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 

 for those in Charleston.


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know.





hdm03 said:


> and you have a cute goat too



idjit........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> idjit........





Anybody who would confuse the toughest, most loyal, and dependable dog on earth with a goat...well, if you took their brain and transplanted it into a hummingbird, the bird would fly backwards, roost upside down, and confuse a mule`s butt with a rosebush.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who would confuse the toughest, most loyal, and dependable dog on earth with a goat...well, if you took their brain and transplanted it into a hummingbird, the bird would fly backwards, roost upside down, and confuse a mule`s butt with a rosebush.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who would confuse the toughest, most loyal, and dependable dog on earth with a goat...well, if you took their brain and transplanted it into a hummingbird, the bird would fly backwards, roost upside down, and confuse a mule`s butt with a rosebush.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who would confuse the toughest, most loyal, and dependable dog on earth with a goat...well, if you took their brain and transplanted it into a hummingbird, the bird would fly backwards, roost upside down, and confuse a mule`s butt with a rosebush.



 OUT LOUD.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OUT LOUD.



don't get any of it on your shoes


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Last bushel of purplehulls and one bushel of butterbeans done. Two bushels of butterbeans and a pile of sweetcorn to go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ole Nic sho do have a way with words. Don't he.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> don't get any of it on your shoes


Aint got much of a shoe on. Got some on my toe.


Nicodemus said:


> Last bushel of purplehulls and one bushel of butterbeans done. Two bushels of butterbeans and a pile of sweetcorn to go.


Dang. You set. 
Miss our garden this year. Just too much going on.


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who would confuse the toughest, most loyal, and dependable dog on earth with a goat...well, if you took their brain and transplanted it into a hummingbird, the bird would fly backwards, roost upside down, and confuse a mule`s butt with a rosebush.



very well said Nic. and in only a way you could say it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who would confuse the toughest, most loyal, and dependable dog on earth with a goat...well, if you took their brain and transplanted it into a hummingbird, the bird would fly backwards, roost upside down, and confuse a mule`s butt with a rosebush.





Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ole Nic sho do have a way with words. Don't he.




I agree with ya'll, NIC surely does have a special way with words and he just tells it like it is for everybody to see !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2015)

CYL as I have a hot lunch date at Cheddar's today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who would confuse the toughest, most loyal, and dependable dog on earth with a goat...well, if you took their brain and transplanted it into a hummingbird, the bird would fly backwards, roost upside down, and confuse a mule`s butt with a rosebush.



Are you talking bad about dirt?   

You do have a way of making it clear though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

They got the punk that shot all them folks in Charleston. He was in North Carolina.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Last bushel of purplehulls and one bushel of butterbeans done. Two bushels of butterbeans and a pile of sweetcorn to go.


Got any Ford Hooks???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ole Nic sho do have a way with words. Don't he.


 yeah he does!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They got the punk that shot all them folks in Charleston. He was in North Carolina.


I hope they fry him!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They got the punk that shot all them folks in Charleston. He was in North Carolina.




They need to simply put a pistol ball in his head.




Keebs said:


> Got any Ford Hooks???
> 
> yeah he does!
> 
> I hope they fry him!!!




I think Wilbur has a few rows of em. I`ll ask him about em either tomorrow or Saturday when I go back to get some speckled butterbeans, and some Sedandy peas for The Redhead. 

If he does, let me know how many you want and I`ll pick em up for you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> They need to simply put a pistol ball in his head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the only one that eats them so 1/2 a bushel if that much is all I would need............ do they come shelled & ready to go?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm the only one that eats them so 1/2 a bushel if that much is all I would need............ do they come shelled & ready to go?





Yep, just wash em good, blanch em, and put em in the freezer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Got any Ford Hooks???
> 
> :



Ford Hooks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ford Hooks



Lima beans


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Done with those five bushels. Break for dinner, then get the sweetcorn put up.











Keebs gonna kill me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Mater sammiches wiff jalapeno mustard!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Hung out @ Jags work today, helped him ice down the vegetable trays in the store, picked a few peppers, and kept the workers in cold water. Looks like I'll be volunteering some of my idle time up there sooner than I thought.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mater sammiches wiff jalapeno mustard!!!!



I don't eat maters, but I been around an awful lot of folks that do and I aint NEVA seen mustard on a mater sammich.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hung out @ Jags work today, helped him ice down the vegetable trays in the store, picked a few peppers, and kept the workers in cold water. Looks like I'll be volunteering some of my idle time up there sooner than I thought.



I thought you was gonna fish.
You git a line. I git a pole. We'll go fishin in a crawdad hole.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't eat maters, but I been around an awful lot of folks that do and I aint NEVA seen mustard on a mater sammich.



I tried it a long time ago when I was kid and liked it with mustard on them. I still like it with just mayo, but the mustard just adds something more to it for me. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought you was gonna fish.
> You git a line. I git a pole. We'll go fishin in a crawdad hole.



I was and I still may from time to time, but I just absolutely love what they are doing at this place. I figger it's the least I can do to volunteer a few hours of my time there and help them out and give something back to the community service they are providing. 

People used to help each other out back in the day...not so much anymore!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried it a long time ago when I was kid and liked it with mustard on them. I still like it with just mayo, but the mustard just adds something more to it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aint that the truth. I think it's great you are volunteering.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, just wash em good, blanch em, and put em in the freezer.


 Git me a price, we'll be coming that way before too long to take Granma some peas & such from over here, J didn't ask them if they had Ford Hooks though.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ford Hooks


yes


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lima beans


Nooo, not lima beans........ more like butterbeans on steriods!


Nicodemus said:


> Done with those five bushels. Break for dinner, then get the sweetcorn put up.
> Keebs gonna kill me...


I'd near 'bout kill for some sweetcorn!


Jeff C. said:


> Hung out @ Jags work today, helped him ice down the vegetable trays in the store, picked a few peppers, and kept the workers in cold water. Looks like I'll be volunteering some of my idle time up there sooner than I thought.


 good on you!


Jeff C. said:


> I tried it a long time ago when I was kid and liked it with mustard on them. I still like it with just mayo, but the mustard just adds something more to it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and another reason I luv you so much!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth. I think it's great you are volunteering.



I wouldn't expect anything else; the man is a natural born leader!


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth. I think it's great you are volunteering.



x's 2 Jeff C. O


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

Quyack?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Lawd looks like we left Charleston just in time, hope and pray they don't loot/destroy that beautiful city.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that the truth. I think it's great you are volunteering.





Keebs said:


> Git me a price, we'll be coming that way before too long to take Granma some peas & such from over here, J didn't ask them if they had Ford Hooks though.
> 
> yes
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> I wouldn't expect anything else; the man is a natural born leader!





rydert said:


> x's 2 Jeff C. O



Appreciate it yall, I'm sure any of you would do the same in my situation!!!  



Workin2Hunt said:


>



  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawd looks like we left Charleston just in time, hope and pray they don't loot/destroy that beautiful city.



I hear ya, need to publicly hang the murderer and air it on National TV.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawd looks like we left Charleston just in time, hope and pray they don't loot/destroy that beautiful city.



They won't.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Mandy you can't EVA say NUTTIN 'bout my picture takin, that uga wreath pic was TERRIBLE !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawd looks like we left Charleston just in time, hope and pray they don't loot/destroy that beautiful city.



Speaking of, this was just on a FB post: Love it! 

"Charleston. Her people, her churches, her unbridled graciousness, her strength, her proven endurance, her solidarity, her peacefulness, her longing to welcome people from all walks of life, her hospitality, her dignity, her steadfastness, her beauty, her community, her autheniticity, her poise, her harmony, her compassion, her holy status...no degree of hate will eliminate these characteristics of this beloved city.

I stand with Charleston. I'm a native South Carolinian. I'm just one of many who will see that Charleston demonstrates her resolve and dignity."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy you can't EVA say NUTTIN 'bout my picture takin, that uga wreath pic was TERRIBLE !!!



I know And that was the best one out of about 5 I took.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy you can't EVA say NUTTIN 'bout my picture takin, that uga wreath pic was TERRIBLE !!!



Looks like someone else gets da shakes too


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawd looks like we left Charleston just in time, hope and pray they don't loot/destroy that beautiful city.



Charleston ain like them other cities up yonder. I do believe theys a bunch of good ole Low Country boyz that would make sure that don't happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Charleston ain like them other cities up yonder. I do believe theys a bunch of good ole Low Country boyz that would make sure that don't happen.





Sure hope you're right bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Great, just great.  I go from really HAWT young chics laying by the pool to a really, really, HUGE FATTY.  Looks like she brought a buffet with her.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

Mud is laying by your pool???


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Mud is laying by your pool???



nancy?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just great.  I go from really HAWT young chics laying by the pool to a really, really, HUGE FATTY.  Looks like she brought a buffet with her.



When you say young; how young you talkin'?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just great.  I go from really HAWT young chics laying by the pool to a really, really, HUGE FATTY.  Looks like she brought a buffet with her.



pics not necessary.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> When you say young; how young you talkin'?



No pics. Didn't happen.
BTW, why you axin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No pics. Didn't happen.
> BTW, why you axin



just wanting to make sure they legal before i axe him to post bikini pics........pics of the HAWT ones that is; no fatty pics please


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> When you say young; how young you talkin'?





Hawt chics were around 25.  This one's prolly fotay and pushin 300lbs. 


Wonder if she'll share a cheekun leg wit me ??


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

Please post pics of the hawt chics.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

Are the hawt chics still hawt when the heifer ain't around or does the heifer make them look hawt????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

It's thunderin out, mebbe she'll pack her pic a nick basket and go HOME, geeze I hope she doesn't wanna come in  the house.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's thunderin out, mebbe she'll pack her pic a nick basket and go HOME, geeze I hope she doesn't wanna come in  the house.



You betta get to cooking.....she probably ready for her mid-afternoon feeding


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

what is it they say about fat chicks?......can't recall tha sayin?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> what is it they say about fat chicks?......can't recall tha sayin?



I don't know......if you remember it; please post it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> what is it they say about fat chicks?......can't recall tha sayin?





They eat alot and smell like bacon ??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> what is it they say about fat chicks?......can't recall tha sayin?


us big girls need lubbin too!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> us big girls need lubbin too!!



Quack done got me in trouble...............again


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

Pouring rain & thundering here. Kids are mad they can't get in the pool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bout time for a CANNONBALL!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Pouring rain & thundering here. Kids are mad they can't get in the pool.



GREAT.


No cannonballing I guess.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They eat alot and smell like bacon ??


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GREAT.
> 
> 
> No cannonballing I guess.



Nope not yet. At least our grass is getting watered.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey Keebs did you see this thread yet? 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844453


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> us big girls need lubbin too!!





Honey, you ain't as big as this galz LEG !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> Quack done got me in trouble...............again


 he's good at that........... dude does it on purpose, you ain't figured that out yet?!?!


Crickett said:


> Pouring rain & thundering here. Kids are mad they can't get in the pool.


that's why I couldn't yesterday and never got a drop!


Crickett said:


> Hey Keebs did you see this thread yet?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844453


heard about it on the news........... lemme go see what our illustrious panel has to say about it......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Honey, you ain't as big as this galz LEG !!


MmmmHhhmmm.............


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

Durt's post got deleted in da tick thread


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Keebs did you see this thread yet?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844453


handled, thanks for the heads up............... I'mma gonna gibbs slap someone when I see him!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Durt's post got deleted in da tick thread





Tell 'em to repost it, I missed it . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's why I couldn't yesterday and never got a drop!



As soon as the kids got in yesterday they had to get right back out. It started thundering but it never rained.  

Sun is shining now but still hear thunder in the distance.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> handled, thanks for the heads up............... I'mma gonna gibbs slap someone when I see him!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Durt's post got deleted in da tick thread



I always miss the goot juans.


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Durt's post got deleted in da tick thread



I think it was taken out of context........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think it was taken out of context........



You think?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 839635


 she gripes my a........uuummm hiney...........


hdm03 said:


> You think?


goats don't think, Duh!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> she grips my a........uuummm hiney...........



One of the videos I watched of her she is just rambling on about who knows what. It was like a 10 min video. I couldn't understand a word she was saying. She seriously has some mental issues.


----------



## rydert (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You think?



why yes,yes I do......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

derthole + post = misunderstood


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Crickett said:


> One of the videos I watched of her she is just rambling on about who knows what. It was like a 10 min video. I couldn't understand a word she was saying. She seriously has some mental issues.


I totally agree!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Just lookin` out for the welfare of my folks...


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> she grips my a........uuummm hiney...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Been thundering for awhile, fat chic packed up and went home.  Radar looking good for some rain 'round the MON !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Temp says 103 right now but that ain`t hot. This right here is hot. Half million volts of hot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Note to hdm03, DO NOT go to the "Dog licking butt excessively" thread...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

You're HOT too Nic !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're HOT too Nic !!





Dang right I`m hot. I been standin` over that everlastin` fish cooker all day blanchin` peas, butterbeans, and corn. And here in a little while I`ll be fryin` fish in it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Note to hdm03, DO NOT go to the "Dog licking butt excessively" thread...



I could actually answer that one; but I think Nic would delete it and bandeded me just on principle alone. 

I had a dog that had that problem and my vet taught me how to "express" the glands........good times   We eventually had her anal glands removed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang right I`m hot. I been standin` over that everlastin` fish cooker all day blanchin` peas, butterbeans, and corn. And here in a little while I`ll be fryin` fish in it.




Know whatcha mean, Dawn and I do it every year, sure makes fo some FINE eatin though !!!  We ate so much seafood in Charleston it's gonna be awhile before I cook up some.


Google "Martha Lou's Kitchen"  some of the absolute best soul food I've ever eaten, and the absolute best butta beans in the world.


Ain't nuttin but a lil ole shack on the side of the road.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Just got run off the mower by a frog strangler....my luck, although we needed it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Dang, we've gone anywhere from pickin kone,peas etc and blanchin 'em to dogz buttz.

Yep, this is the Driveler..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think it was taken out of context........



That's what they all say.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

who's they?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Just lookin` out for the welfare of my folks...


~tapping my foot~hands on my waist~looking straight at you~


Hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > she grips my a........uuummm hiney...........
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I could actually answer that one; but I think Nic would delete it and bandeded me just on principle alone.
> 
> I had a dog that had that problem and my vet taught me how to "express" the glands........good times   We eventually had her anal glands removed.



Now I know what's WRONG witchoo!!!! Unfortunately, I know how to do it too. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatcha mean, Dawn and I do it every year, sure makes fo some FINE eatin though !!!  We ate so much seafood in Charleston it's gonna be awhile before I cook up some.
> 
> 
> Google "Martha Lou's Kitchen"  some of the absolute best soul food I've ever eaten, and the absolute best butta beans in the world.
> ...



I'd like to try that place out!! Sounds like some good eats, just gotta know where to find them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

This dranky drank b smooooooooth !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I know what's WRONG witchoo!!!! Unfortunately, I know how to do it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try that place out!! Sounds like some good eats, just gotta know where to find them.





You don't wanna go in there and eat, it's tiny and HOT.  We get ours to go, best fried cheekun and cheekun fried poke chops !!!  I don't know how she does the butta beans, but it's almost like a gravy, baked mac n cheese is da bomb too.  $24 for 2 plates and worth every nickel !!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This dranky drank b smooooooooth !!



Whatchu drankin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ~tapping my foot~hands on my waist~looking straight at you~
> 
> 
> Hornet22 said:
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> she grips my a........uuummm hiney...........


GRIPES!!!!!!!
now, that better?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Dawn had her first fried grits in Charleston too, they were good !!  If I had my way I'd eat raw oysters 3 times a day, with homemade horseradish sauce, lil salt, some hawt sauce !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Getting dark again and we gotta have everything off the patio tonight. They comin to clean it in tbe mornin.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2015)

looks like it's gonna be a wet drive home


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I could actually answer that one; but I think Nic would delete it and bandeded me just on principle alone.
> 
> I had a dog that had that problem and my vet taught me how to "express" the glands........good times   We eventually had her anal glands removed.




Nah... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatcha mean, Dawn and I do it every year, sure makes fo some FINE eatin though !!!  We ate so much seafood in Charleston it's gonna be awhile before I cook up some.
> 
> 
> Google "Martha Lou's Kitchen"  some of the absolute best soul food I've ever eaten, and the absolute best butta beans in the world.
> ...



You killin` me....




Keebs said:


> ~tapping my foot~hands on my waist~looking straight at you~
> 
> 
> Hornet22 said:
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> GRIPES!!!!!!!
> now, that better?



 I didn't catch that either. Only h22


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Not fair for everyone else to be getting rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not fair for everyone else to be getting rain.





I don`t know if it`ll ever rain here again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know if it`ll ever rain here again.



I've gone from mud two weeks ago to powder or clay bricks now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Still looking good on the radar from here, temp has dropped 20 degrees.


'Moan RAIN !!! 




Lil Wisers and DC, Crickett.  It keeps me young n sexy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm glad I got the rain, but sho did need to get this grass mowed before it came in. Definitely feels like it cooled it off at least 20*.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2015)

Chiefbro, hava drank wit me ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, hava drank wit me ??



 I'm iz!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

1500 square feet of patio clear. Where's the dead smiley. Dang he works me too hard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Battry died on laptop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1500 square feet of patio clear. Where's the dead smiley. Dang he works me too hard.



Bet he's in da kitchen cookin though!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet he's in da kitchen cookin though!!



Gittin his dranky drank on. Salad tonight. No cookin. Well, maybe some bread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've gone from mud two weeks ago to powder or clay bricks now.





Since the second week of April, I`ve had two rains. About a month ago I got 3/10ths one day. Last week I got 6/10ths one day. That`s all, and it`s now halfway through June.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmmmm.....how come my lil green light ain't on???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm.....how come my lil green light ain't on???



Now it is.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Where Chief is?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

12 yr old goin down smooove!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Where Chief is?



This thing is playin tricks on me!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

I was gonna offer him his choice of Makers 46 or an ice cold Sweetwater Blue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Since the second week of April, I`ve had two rains. About a month ago I got 3/10ths one day. Last week I got 6/10ths one day. That`s all, and it`s now halfway through June.




Whoooooaaa, you could use it baddddd then!!!  Hope yall get some soon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Since the second week of April, I`ve had two rains. About a month ago I got 3/10ths one day. Last week I got 6/10ths one day. That`s all, and it`s now halfway through June.



 y'all need some rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I was gonna offer him his choice of Makers 46 or an ice cold Sweetwater Blue.



Thank ya very much, daughter's boyfriend took a likin to my Makers 46 and dispatched it, which was alright with me though as long as he stayed right here and didn't drive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Quack done played out on me.....cain't hang wit da 4' cajun/coonbutt!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Yea, we dry here. It will rain up to the other side of the field, heckfire, I`ll watch it, but it won`t set a drop on my place or the farm that runs up to my back fence. Ol` boy that owns the the place and I were talkin` this mornin` about that. Neither of us have ever seen anything like this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack done played out on me.....cain't hang wit da 4' cajun/coonbutt!!



Nic, you sure do need it worse than I.  Hope it comes your way.

Chief,  I'll pick moss with ya.

Making pizza here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic?





Present and `counted fer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Present and `counted fer.



cook you fish yet?   fried bream is my favorite fish


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack done played out on me.....cain't hang wit da 4' cajun/coonbutt!!


Dawn got home.


Nicodemus said:


> Yea, we dry here. It will rain up to the other side of the field, heckfire, I`ll watch it, but it won`t set a drop on my place or the farm that runs up to my back fence. Ol` boy that owns the the place and I were talkin` this mornin` about that. Neither of us have ever seen anything like this.


Crazy. I rode through a bad storm on the way home then just 2 miles up the road dry as a bone.


gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic, you sure do need it worse than I.  Hope it comes your way.
> 
> Chief,  I'll pick moss with ya.
> 
> Making pizza here.



Did someone say pizza.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Mannnnn.....I must be really missin my youth from New Orleans wayyyy back in the day.

Everywhere I look I'm reminded of it lately for some reason or another.

Stumbled across this listenin to some music:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Warehouse_(New_Orleans)

And then this:

Wet Willie.....one of my favorite southern soul/rock/funk bands that I saw @ the Warehouse recorded their "Drippin Wet" album there and I was in attendance that night. 

Saw the Allman brothers there also (bottom pic)!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cook you fish yet?   fried bream is my favorite fish



Mine too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cook you fish yet?   fried bream is my favorite fish




Fixin` to cook em in a little while. Redbellies, bluegills, and stumpknockers. Wanted to yesterday, but this old man was just too wore out. 

Gonna have some cheese grits made with red rind rat cheese, fried taters, bread and butter pickles, sliced onion, lemon, and sweet tea. 


Fresh out of key lime pie though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to cook em in a little while. Redbellies, bluegills, and stumpknockers. Wanted to yesterday, but this old man was just too wore out.
> 
> Gonna have some cheese grits made with red rind rat cheese, fried taters, bread and butter pickles, sliced onion, lemon, and sweet tea.
> 
> ...



You killin me. Lawd have mercy that sounds great.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dawn got home.
> 
> Crazy. I rode through a bad storm on the way home then just 2 miles up the road dry as a bone.
> 
> ...



Second one should come out of the oven about the time it takes you to come on down hwy 12


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Who needs pie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic, you sure do need it worse than I.  Hope it comes your way.
> 
> Chief,  I'll pick moss with ya.
> 
> Making pizza here.



Can I stand on your shoulders?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Second one should come out of the oven about the time it takes you to come on down hwy 12



Car is cranked. Ain't neva heard of hwy12 tho.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Can I stand on your shoulders?



no but there are two rockers on da porch.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Car is cranked. Ain't neva heard of hwy12 tho.



dang fat fingers -- 11 

call when you get to I20 for final directions


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to cook em in a little while. Redbellies, bluegills, and stumpknockers. Wanted to yesterday, but this old man was just too wore out.
> 
> Gonna have some cheese grits made with red rind rat cheese, fried taters, bread and butter pickles, sliced onion, lemon, and sweet tea.
> 
> ...



What's a stumpknocker?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

MsH22, can you smell it yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to cook em in a little while. Redbellies, bluegills, and stumpknockers. Wanted to yesterday, but this old man was just too wore out.
> 
> Gonna have some cheese grits made with red rind rat cheese, fried taters, bread and butter pickles, sliced onion, lemon, and sweet tea.
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmm Mm......now ya talkin!!!!  Bought Jag a key lime tree down in Floriduh! He rode all the way back home with sittin in the floorboard between his legs. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> no but there are two rockers on da porch.



Don't dare me, please! 



blood on the ground said:


> What's a stumpknocker?



C'mere.....I'll show ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, can you smell it yet?



That is gorgeous.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

We stuck in the pool house, but soon as the storm passes. It's pizza time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2015)

Came a downright downpour here also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We stuck in the pool house, but soon as the storm passes. It's pizza time.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Came a downright downpour here also.



 Glad yall got some!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

Fajitas were good! 

Still storming here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Yall forgive me....I'm on a nostalgia trip!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2015)

Evening back at the cookie plant


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannnnn.....I must be really missin my youth from New Orleans wayyyy back in the day.
> 
> Everywhere I look I'm reminded of it lately for some reason or another.
> 
> ...




Keep on Smilin!!   



blood on the ground said:


> What's a stumpknocker?



A bream with an attitude. Kinda like a mad bluegill. Next one I catch I`ll take a good pic for you. They tend to stay in creeks a lot.



gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, can you smell it yet?




Great merciful Heavens. Trade you some redbellies for that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Still rumbling, but made it to the front porch. JeffC knows what I mean.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Quicker to git to the kitchen for a drank. I aint gonna feel good in the morning. frogs is singing pretty tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Last one.....I promise!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still rumbling, but made it to the front porch. JeffC knows what I mean.



HEY!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> HEY!!!!



I know what that means.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Last one.....I promise!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

We blowin up da dribler Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We blowin up da dribler Jeff fa fa.



10-fo  

I reckon I lied.....gotta play one mo for Quack and MizDawn in his absence!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo
> 
> I reckon I lied.....gotta play one mo for Quack and MizDawn in his absence!



Oh lawd. Bourbon street. 2 dolla takey outey.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

A long time ago, I held this Lady while she danced to this song.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Gotta po another dranky drank.....Glad Jag ain't pourin'em


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Takey outey = skimp on a stick.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> A long time ago, I held this Lady while she danced to this song.



Sweet sweet memories. How'd you snag her. Just kidding. Y'all are awesome.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'll neva figger out how quack did it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

We got what H22 calls, sweet rain here in the 30680


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh lawd. Bourbon street. 2 dolla takey outey.



Love me some takey outey @ 2-3 am in da moanin.  



Nicodemus said:


> A long time ago, I held this Lady while she danced to this song.



I know I play a lot of jazz/funk/blues/rock, but believe it or not, right time and right place I can get into some good ol Outlaw or shonuf Honky Tonk country!!! 

I'd like to meet that purty red head one day!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Love me some takey outey @ 2-3 am in da moanin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





We`ll get together one day, maybe at a Keebs party and cook, and have us a time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Takey outey = skimp on a stick.



      

Whens the last time you puked up a "Lucky Dog"?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Who don't love some Hank. Lawd, I listen to hip hop but I love me some Hank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll get together one day, maybe at a Keebs party and cook, and have us a time.



Sounds like a plan.....have you notified Keebsy yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a plan.....have you notified Keebsy yet?





She`s always ready!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who don't love some Hank. Lawd, I listen to hip hop but I love me some Hank.





Every time he would come to Southwest Georgia, we`d go see him. That was back when we`d get forevermore throwdown wild and crazy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry yall....I can't hep it, some of my buddy's I went to skool with in NOLA!!!!!

If you knew them....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Lawd, I'm laughin so hard I'm cryin at them boyz!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> A long time ago, I held this Lady while she danced to this song.


Your a lucky man Nic! Good choice of tunes also!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sweet sweet memories. How'd you snag her. Just kidding. Y'all are awesome.




I had a lot of charm back then.  




blood on the ground said:


> Your a lucky man Nic! Good choice of tunes also!




Thank you kindly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Stoopid compooter won't refresh to the next page......I've been settin on the last page 4eva waitin on the next reply.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

How you doin Wy...and lil wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm doing good just werking a lot, Lil Wy is getting bored staying around the house so when I get some time off we have got to find something for him to do


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I had a lot of charm back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatchew planning on with that lizard in your avatar


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

A'ight catch yall later.....3 double 12 yr old Macallan's on the rockz and 3 brewskis worked their majic on me for one night of reminiscing the good 'ol dayz!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2015)

Nite Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm doing good just werking a lot, Lil Wy is getting bored staying around the house so when I get some time off we have got to find something for him to do



Holler at me...maybe we can hook up soon, He and Jag seemed to occupy each others imagination!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Sometime blood speaks....sometimes he's stuck up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

Later Wy....have a good night!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sometime blood speaks....sometimes he's stuck up!!



Never stuck up chief.... Just always on the move!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well it took forever for the dang white screen to disappear this morning BUT now HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.

Blood, you deserve a good rest today because you have working too hard in this terrible heat lately.  As for "Chief"....well he has been celebrating all night it appears.

I heard that word on the street is the IRS is planning a big Thank You party for Blood and Wycliff as those two are keeping them tax dollars rolling in big time lately !!!!! 

Now for NIC....well there is no question as he is one of the most talented people that I have ever known and he really does know how to shake a leg with Ms Pretty Redhead.  It ain't no secret that he and his better half are the perfect couple for sure.  Just a dang shame that I live so far away from them.  I need to visit down that way again soon. 


Now I need some of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee to get me awake this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Mornin.....don't worry EE I pay my fair share of tax $$$$! As for blood, I reckon he's just too busy dodgin water balloons sometimes.

Not really celebrating, just reminiscing the good 'ol days while the memory still works.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

EE has been busy reading back again this morning.   For his reward I have brewed some coffee.  It is Friday for those who aren't caught up with a calendar.  

morning Chief-O


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE has been busy reading back again this morning.   For his reward I have brewed some coffee.  It is Friday for those who aren't caught up with a calendar.
> 
> morning Chief-O



Ahhhh....there you are, mornin gobble!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....there you are, mornin gobble!



yep I am close to the place that I am.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....don't worry EE I pay my fair share of tax $$$$! As for blood, I reckon he's just too busy dodgin water balloons sometimes.
> 
> Not really celebrating, just reminiscing the good 'ol days while the memory still works.




Chief, unfortunately the Government Tax guys have $16,000 of mine and I need to take some time and file my income tax return and see how much I can get back from them.  

Those dang taxes are due every quarter whether I want them to or not.  




gobbleinwoods said:


> EE has been busy reading back again this morning.   For his reward I have brewed some coffee.  It is Friday for those who aren't caught up with a calendar.
> 
> morning Chief-O




Gobblin, thanks for the go juice "picker-upper" this morning.  


I hope to get my truck back today from the repair shop so that I don't continue to feel like my rear-end is dragging on the pavement as this rental car sits so low to the ground, it feels like my tail has asphalt rash on it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, unfortunately the Government Tax guys have $16,000 of mine and I need to take some time and file my income tax return and see how much I can get back from them.
> 
> Those dang taxes are due every quarter whether I want them to or not.
> 
> ...



You know they rent PU don't you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You know they rent PU don't you?



Yes, but for 3 days, I don't want to have pay triple the cost to rent some wheels, especially, since I didn't have to make any trips or deliveries this week.  


PS:  I loved your P/M yesterday too.  It was very uplifting to say the least !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, unfortunately the Government Tax guys have $16,000 of mine and I need to take some time and file my income tax return and see how much I can get back from them.
> 
> Those dang taxes are due every quarter whether I want them to or not.
> 
> ...



Got mine done and turned in to SIL, but don't know the extent of the damage yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> whatchew planning on with that lizard in your avatar




That was the gator Debbie, Miss Tomboy Boots killed on Lake Seminole when she got drawn for a tag. She had the head mounted, and I think the belly hide tanned. He was too big to fit in the boat so I had to work him to the back of the boat to tie him so we could drag him back. That was the hunt of a lifetime.  



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well it took forever for the dang white screen to disappear this morning BUT now HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Blood, you deserve a good rest today because you have working too hard in this terrible heat lately.  As for "Chief"....well he has been celebrating all night it appears.
> 
> ...





Come on down to God`s Country!  


Mornin` folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yes, but for 3 days, I don't want to have pay triple the cost to rent some wheels, especially, since I didn't have to make any trips or deliveries this week.
> 
> 
> PS:  I loved your P/M yesterday too.  It was very uplifting to say the least !!!



Something told me you needed some exercise since you weren't making any deliveries.


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2015)

morning....y'all had some pretty goot tunes going last night..kinda fond of ole Hank jr.myself


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2015)

Here`s a few shots of that gator.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

Nic,  sure looks like a docile lizard in all those pictures.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)

Good morning


Jeff send me your digits I lost them


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic,  sure looks like a docile lizard in all those pictures.




Somebody musta gave him a toof brush


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That was the gator Debbie, Miss Tomboy Boots killed on Lake Seminole when she got drawn for a tag. She had the head mounted, and I think the belly hide tanned. He was too big to fit in the boat so I had to work him to the back of the boat to tie him so we could drag him back. That was the hunt of a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome man!  I hope to some day hunt one myself!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a few shots of that gator.



That's a big 'ol gator!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2015)

I want off this roller coaster!!!!

 Mornin, gotta catch up.........


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)

Got it Chief, I'll be off for about 10 days starting the 26th so maybe we can get together and do something


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2015)

22 magnum solid in the top of the head tends to have a calming effect.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a plan.....have you notified Keebsy yet?





Nicodemus said:


> She`s always ready!


 Anytime, Nic knows the combination to the front gate and Chief knows the way around my kitchen already!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Anytime, Nic knows the combination to the front gate and Chief knows the way around my kitchen already!










Just watched the first episode of "Alone" that is on History Channel.   Interesting....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Got it Chief, I'll be off for about 10 days starting the 26th so maybe we can get together and do something



10-4, I've got some time off then also, of course Jag is working a few hours a day several days a week now.





Keebs said:


> Anytime, Nic knows the combination to the front gate and Chief knows the way around my kitchen already!



That's right!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Just watched the first episode of "Alone" that is on History Channel.   Interesting....



I believe it is going to get more interesting too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

I've got a Dr. appt here in a little while for a reoccurring upper body rash. I've got a feeling it is Sun related-sensitivity/allergy, possibly has something to do with meds. Anybody ever have anything like that?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a Dr. appt here in a little while for a reoccurring upper body rash. I've got a feeling it is Sun related-sensitivity/allergy, possibly has something to do with meds. Anybody ever have anything like that?



pix not necessary.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a Dr. appt here in a little while for a reoccurring upper body rash. I've got a feeling it is Sun related-sensitivity/allergy, possibly has something to do with meds. Anybody ever have anything like that?



Lil Wy gets one if I don't keep him on his allergy meds


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pix not necessary.



Selfie pm sent!



Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy gets one if I don't keep him on his allergy meds



First time I've ever had anything like it, just started this year!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)

He has had it for the past couple of years, but remember what we are allergic to today will change tomorrow and vise versa


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a Dr. appt here in a little while for a reoccurring upper body rash. I've got a feeling it is Sun related-sensitivity/allergy, possibly has something to do with meds. Anybody ever have anything like that?



Nope, but had a buddy come back from Bourbon Street one time with dose symptoms, he ain been rite since.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Nope, but had a buddy come back from Bourbon Street one time with dose symptoms, he ain been rite since.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2015)

Good morning friends.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm gonna take a nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning friends.



Morning Mudro! 



Wycliff said:


> I'm gonna take a nap



I heard that, I itched all night long. 

Take care, Wy!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 




Nicodemus said:


> Just watched the first episode of "Alone" that is on History Channel.   Interesting....



We watched the 7 min sneak peek. My hubby said it reminded him of Blair Witch Project.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey MizCrickett!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey MizCrickett!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2015)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2015)

gootness........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's already lunch time. 
This day is flying by. It betta slow down bout 3:00.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's already lunch time.
> This day is flying by. It betta slow down bout 3:00.


 I may leave with you today & cannonball!!  I have someone else now that can lock up AND I have the comp. time to cover it!
Special Called Board meeting = free lunch......... best hamburger in town, fries & a Mt. Dew!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I may leave with you today & cannonball!!  I have someone else now that can lock up AND I have the comp. time to cover it!
> Special Called Board meeting = free lunch......... best hamburger in town, fries & a Mt. Dew!



 We doing burgers tonight. 

Gotta move all that stuff back on the patio first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2015)

Last day of vacation. 


First time in the pool last night !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of vacation.
> 
> 
> First time in the pool last night !!



Any water left in it


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



I had to go 

the pool


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Any water left in it



     loling long time ....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of vacation.
> 
> 
> First time in the pool last night !!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Any water left in it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of vacation.
> 
> 
> First time in the pool last night !!



Well that explains why you dumped me last night and left me all alone to get drunk by meself!!! 


Hope it was a good time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Yep....sun allergy, meds make it worse!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Gonna go to Jag's garden/work and purchase some vegetables!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....sun allergy, meds make it worse!


You're allergic to the sun
Seriously, sometimes when I go to the beach and stay in the sun too long my chest breaks out. We just called it sun poisoning.


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go to Jag's garden/work and purchase some vegetables!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2015)

MrsH22 called Quacky fat


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2015)

fried catfish; tater salad and cole slaw


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> MrsH22 called Quacky fat



I just axed a simple quertion.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2015)

speaking of obese........Mud still tearing it up at the GC?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> speaking of obese........Mud still tearing it up at the GC?



Who's Obese


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We doing burgers tonight.
> 
> Gotta move all that stuff back on the patio first.


I just tagged you on FB, wish I knew how to play that clip on here!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of vacation.
> 
> 
> First time in the pool last night !!


Pics??????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Any water left in it















Crickett said:


> I had to go
> 
> the pool


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> fried catfish; tater salad and cole slaw



that's what I had, except replace the tater salit with French fries


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's what I had, except replace the tater salit with French fries



cool; it's like we ate at different places together


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's what I had, except replace the tater salit with French fries





hdm03 said:


> cool; it's like we ate at different places together



=


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Lock-R-Down


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2015)

ya'll git; i closing this un


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2015)

new one up..


fatty


----------

